# AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion



## Skud (Nov 2, 2011)

On track for release in Q1 2012:-

AMD Reiterates Plans to Launch Fusion "Trinity" APU Very Early Next Year - X-bit labs



> AMD’s second-generation code-named Trinity APU for mainstream personal computers (Comal for notebooks and Virgo for desktops) will be made using 32nm SOI HKMG process technology at Globalfoundries. The APU will feature up to four x86 cores powered by enhanced Bulldozer/Piledriver architecture, AMD Radeon HD 7000-series "Southern Islands" graphics core with DirectX 11-class graphics support, DDR3 memory controller and other improvements. The chips will be compatible with new FM2 infrastructure.





> According to a slide that resembles those from AMD's presentations published by a web-site, AMD projects Trinity's Piledriver x86 cores to offer up to 20% higher performance compared to Husky x86 cores inside Llano. In addition, the newly-architected DirectX 11 graphics core will provide up to 30% higher speed in graphics applications, such as video games. The 20% speed improvement represents AMD's projections "using digital media workload" and actual performance advantage over currently available Fusion A-series "Llano" vary depending on the applications and usage models. It is unclear whether AMD used an early silicon (which it has at hands) for its projections or makes its predictions based on theoretical data.


----------



## Skud (Nov 10, 2011)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

*More juicy AMD Trinity details emerge*


*i1-news.softpedia-static.com/images/news2/AMD-Trinity-APU-Specs-Revealed-in-New-Leaked-Slides-6.jpg

CPU clock up to 3.8 GHz, 4.1 GHz on Turbo and 710 MHz for Graphics core - impressive numbers indeed.


*i1-news.softpedia-static.com/images/news2/AMD-Trinity-APU-Specs-Revealed-in-New-Leaked-Slides-3.jpg

Difference between two platforms - just a single pin, once again.  And Turbo core extended to GPU too. Guess it's gonna break few IGP records.


*i1-news.softpedia-static.com/images/news2/AMD-Trinity-APU-Specs-Revealed-in-New-Leaked-Slides-4.jpg

Hard to tell the difference. The left one is Trinity.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 11, 2011)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

^^ Nice to see the tag 'AMD confidential' tag in that picture of your post.


----------



## Skud (Nov 11, 2011)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

Hi Hi. ChipHell do all sorts of hellish things.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 11, 2011)

it better perform & also need to be price rightly (headon against i3s).


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 11, 2011)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

^^ Above all, these kind of words sounds winked.They should have erased that line before publishing this.. Reason might be political..


----------



## Skud (Nov 11, 2011)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

That gives it a bit official look.


----------



## rajan1311 (Nov 11, 2011)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

lets hope its on track...whats the shader count expected on the next gen?


----------



## vickybat (Nov 12, 2011)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

^^ They won't be gcn and will be based on vliw4. I recon it would be around 480 sps.


----------



## ranjitsd (Nov 16, 2011)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

amd trinity release date


----------



## Skud (Nov 16, 2011)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

Yes, which date?


----------



## ranjitsd (Nov 16, 2011)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



Skud said:


> Yes, which date?


sorry bad english when will amd trinity release


----------



## Skud (Nov 16, 2011)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

Q1 2012 as per latest reports.

Couldn't resist to post here:- 

*techreport.com/r.x/2011_11_15_Execution/comic-20111114-big.png


----------



## Jripper (Nov 16, 2011)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

^ Nice one


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 19, 2011)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

LOL, Trinity is launching VERY EARLY 2012, maybe at the same timeframe as Ivy Bridge, i.e. March 2012.

And it's gonna use PileDriver a.k.a. Enhanced Bulldozer architecture.

Makes me wonder why AMD released Phail Bulldozer in the first place. They could have shrunk Phenom II to 32nm, clocked it to 4Ghz and it would have been both cheaper, and performed better.


----------



## ranjitsd (Nov 19, 2011)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



comp@ddict said:


> LOL, Trinity is launching VERY EARLY 2012, maybe at the same timeframe as Ivy Bridge, i.e. March 2012.
> 
> And it's gonna use PileDriver a.k.a. Enhanced Bulldozer architecture.
> 
> Makes me wonder why AMD released Phail Bulldozer in the first place. They could have shrunk Phenom II to 32nm, clocked it to 4Ghz and it would have been both cheaper, and performed better.



thats why intel rules, buyers need performace


----------



## Skud (Nov 19, 2011)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

GloFlo is having problems with 32nm. Shrinking Phenom II would have only resulted in additional burden. AMD is moving in the right direction with Trinity, its a new socket/chipset with no backward compatibility. Call of the hour I would say.


----------



## ranjitsd (Nov 19, 2011)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

Does trinity have pci e 3.0 slot


----------



## sukesh1090 (Nov 20, 2011)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

^^I don't think so.


----------



## ico (Nov 20, 2011)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

PCIe 3.0 hardly matters anyways. Graphic cards can't even max out PCIe 2.0 X8.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 20, 2011)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

Err.... Bulldozer and then Pilediver with a Trinity. What next ?? AMD 69-core CPUs ??


----------



## vaibhav23 (Nov 21, 2011)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

AMD Trinity Internal Benchmarks Surface | techPowerUp


----------



## Skud (Nov 21, 2011)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

After BD, can't depend much on DonanimHaber's leaks.


----------



## vaibhav23 (Nov 21, 2011)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

yup.Took these leaks with a pinch of salt.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 22, 2011)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



sunny10 said:


> AMD Trinity Internal Benchmarks Surface | techPowerUp



These are nothing but gossip. For practical example, remember the pre-launch BD benchmarks.


----------



## Skud (Nov 22, 2011)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

More depressing news:-

Manufacturing bombshell: AMD cancels 28nm APUs, starts from scratch at TSMC | ExtremeTech

On the plus side, this might force AMD to come out with some new ideas which might click. 

At this moment, that's hoping against hope.


----------



## ico (Nov 22, 2011)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

^^ Krishna + Wichita - the successors to Brazos + Ontario have been cancelled. And there is a reason they were cancelled. The successors to Krishna and Wichita were already lined up for ~Q4 2012/Q1 2013 and if Krishna and Wichita were launched in Q2 2012, why would OEMs invest in a product which is only there to last ~6 months?

Wise decision. Intel doesn't have a better alternative to Brazos/Ontario.

Trinity is NOT cancelled, and that's what I care about.


----------



## Skud (Nov 22, 2011)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

And it will also give a sneak peak to Piledriver's performance.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 30, 2011)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

AMD Not Competing with Intel Anymore, Goes Mobile - Softpedia


----------



## tkin (Nov 30, 2011)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> AMD Not Competing with Intel Anymore, Goes Mobile - Softpedia


Where they will be butchered by ARM


----------



## sukesh1090 (Nov 30, 2011)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> AMD Not Competing with Intel Anymore, Goes Mobile - Softpedia



this is very very bad news.this will now again give a call to  Intel's monopoly.WTF AMD,they could have improved what they have now rather starting from ground in mobile market.it will again take hell lot of time for AMD to build a castle in mobile market.so they could had better stick with PC and improved processors performance and all.


----------



## vickybat (Nov 30, 2011)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

This is absolutely true:



> AMD’s last chance to establish itself as anything other than a cheap alternative for x86 processors.  Intel’s lead time on process technology deployments has grown every year — if AMD doesn’t field something competitive in the next 24 months, the gulf between the two may grow too wide to leap.



Amd is far too behind now and needs to close gaps fast.


----------



## Skud (Nov 30, 2011)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

Another link.

AMD To Give Up Competing With Intel On x86? CPU Prices Already Shooting Up | techPowerUp

Not very clear what they are up to. 

I couldn't get the point why they need to topple Intel, performance wise, apart from improving image and perception about the company. They have successfully shown in graphics card segment that high performing mid-range GPUs are the order of the day. They are behind nVIDIA for quite some time now as far as the fastest single GPU goes (except for the period when Fermi was delayed) and that have neither affected their image nor their bottom line. What most of the desktop users need is good mid-range products. Their 990FX chipset is already comparable with X79 in terms of no. of PCI-e lane support, SATA 6gbps, RAM speed support etc. Then there's nothing as such to compete against their APUs. They have arguably the best CPUs for netbook segment, so venturing in Mobile market seems logical. But there's no point leaving the PC market altogether. They should concentrate on providing better mid-range products at a good price in desktop segment rather than chasing Intel.

And yeah, they need a better marketing team for sure. They might have forgotten how they had countered IA64 with X86, X64 back in their heydays.


----------



## ico (Nov 30, 2011)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

Concentrate on Fusion. That's it.

Above discussion is a bit off-topic. Thread is about Trinity.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Nov 30, 2011)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

^^if they doesn't concentrate on processors then  what  they will add to fusion to make it  competitive?they need to work on their processors then only they will able to add good cpu part to APU or else the fusion will also go to dustbin.


----------



## ico (Nov 30, 2011)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

Low-end is where the money is. Get these into OEMs and you earn money. Enthusiasts like us are only 5%.

Which processors are currently earning money for them? Llano and Brazos. Llano is selling good everywhere except India.

I don't even think they are in a very poor positition. 8-core Phenom II on 32nm would have steamrolled i7-2600k in multithreading. If they stop making wrong choices, they'd be fine to go.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Nov 30, 2011)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

^^yes but for a good apu they need a good processor and graphics card then only they will be able to fuse them to get a good APU.if they stop developing good processors then they have to add old processors for their APUs which won't be able to give performance improvement which is  required .
 and problem with AMD is not only their processors performance but also dealers mis consumptions  and the wrong information they give to the consumers.when people are biased towards intel then oem people have to add intel products to sell their products so they will prefer core i processors rather than llano which will give the same or a bit more graphical performance at the same cost.


----------



## Skud (Nov 30, 2011)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



ico said:


> Low-end is where the money is. Get these into OEMs and you earn money. Enthusiasts like us are only 5%.
> 
> Which processors are currently earning money for them? Llano and Brazos. Llano is selling good everywhere except India.
> 
> I don't even think they are in a very poor positition. *8-core Phenom II on 32nm would have steamrolled i7-2600k in multithreading. If they stop making wrong choices, they'd be fine to go.*




This. And this is what Techpowerup stated:-



> The current predicament that AMD find themselves in can only be due to bad management, especially with that massive injection of over a billion dollars. Surely they must have seen the way Bulldozer performance was going years ago? Ultimately, it doesn't matter if they would have scrapped Bulldozer as a bad job and tweaked up the reasonable Phenom 2 instead and called it Phenom 3. *It doesn't matter a jot what's actually under the hood, what clock speed it runs at and what you call it. Ultimately, it's comparative real-world performance and price that matters, nothing else. Nothing at all.*



For once, they have failed to get the pulse of the users.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Nov 30, 2011)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

but still there is hope for them.for me BD was not completely a disaster it just need some tweaks though they may need to start from the foundation to make those tweaks but if they make it then they will able to go head to head with Intel, it also improves the performance of all those things which are based on BD like PD,TRINITY.....but if they fail then even their future products which were based on BD Will also be a epic fail.so we cannot hope that PD and trinity is going to be good untill and unless they will fix BD.


----------



## Skud (Nov 30, 2011)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

I remember the original Phenom also get a bad press, even Phenom II with TLB bug and all was heading for a mini-disaster. AMD has bounced back from that situation. BD is fixable IMO. take a look at this article from HardOCP:-

HARDOCP - 10 Questions for AMD's Bulldozer - HardOCP Readers Ask AMD Bulldozer Questions




> 6. It has been stated that Bulldozer will see improvements in performance with the Windows 8 scheduler. Would you elaborate?
> 
> Gabe Gravning, Senior Product Marketing Manager, AMD - We worked with Microsoft to improve the way threads are scheduled with the "Bulldozer" architecture in Windows 8®. In Windows 7, workloads are simply executed sequentially across the cores. The Windows 8 scheduler is optimized for the "Bulldozer" architecture and will distribute the workload across each core pair first and then each core resulting in better threaded performance.
> 
> ...





ico said:


> Concentrate on Fusion. That's it.
> 
> Above discussion is a bit off-topic. Thread is about Trinity.




Thinking about re-opening the old BD thread?


----------



## vickybat (Nov 30, 2011)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



ico said:


> I don't even think they are in a very poor positition. 8-core Phenom II on 32nm would have steamrolled i7-2600k in multithreading. If they stop making wrong choices, they'd be fine to go.



I don't think its that easy to pull off. Costs and tdp will go sky high. Then i would say add two more cores to 2600k and see it steamroll the competition.

I guess it doesn't work that way. Adding cores isn't like applying butter on bread. Even intel hasn't made a proper 8 core retail chip yet.


----------



## Skud (Nov 30, 2011)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

What he tried to say is that instead of wasting energy and resources on Dekstop BD, they should have concentrated on a 32nm 8-core Phenom chip (II or III or whatever), which looks achievable. It's not applying butter on bread for sure, but this is the same company which have given us world's first quad-core below 100USD.


----------



## ico (Nov 30, 2011)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



vickybat said:


> *I don't think its that easy to pull off. Costs and tdp will go sky high.* Then i would say add two more cores to 2600k and see it steamroll the competition.
> 
> I guess it doesn't work that way. Adding cores isn't like applying butter on bread. Even intel hasn't made a proper 8 core retail chip yet.


Plain and simply wrong assumption.

Adding more on Skud's post, 8 core Phenom II on 32nm would have been ~220 sq. mm. Quad-core Llano which has 50% of die size devoted to GPU is ~220 sq mm again (CPU part is ~110 sq mm). The Llano cores on 32nm based off Phenom II are very power efficient. Just a much wiser alternative it would have been.

We have Bulldozer with 320 sq mm die size, TDP sky rocketing due to unproven architecture, and not even performing. Phenom II X8 on 32nm would have been the wiser choice as Bulldozer for desktops wasn't even fixed.

Intel has already added two more cores to i7-2600k and seling it as SB-E. Pricing matters. They haven't priced it at $300 anyways.


----------



## ranjitsd (Nov 30, 2011)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

May be they must improve their product quality.my cousins 2nd amd went kaput
trinity is 125w and ivy is 77w for long run amd guy will be paying more then intel guy


----------



## ico (Nov 30, 2011)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

^^

Something on-topic at last. Trinity TDP isn't even out. Plus, Trinity's TDP contains a potent GPU.

On the mobile side, people are expecting 50% decrease. Won't happen so for desktop though.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Nov 30, 2011)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

ranjitsd,
 look at llano's power consumption and sb's power consumption,llano power consumption is less than and sb and llano is even having a potent gpu in it which can handle most of the games even DX 11 and take a look at the graphical performance of SB.SB is not a true fusion they are like giving two partitions in your tiffin box rather than selling them separately.but llano is true fusion where gpu can take the work of cpu which it can easily complete with lesser time.....


----------



## ico (Nov 30, 2011)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

^^

now definition of "true fusion" will also vary. Some might not even call Llano as "true fusion" 

I think Sandy bridge to be as much a fusion as Llano to be.  It's the same die after all. Your tiffin box analogy is fine for first generation Core i3. But then even Sandy/Llano are not "true" fusion as some might say.



ranjitsd said:


> May be they must improve their product quality.my cousins 2nd amd went kaput
> trinity is 125w and ivy is 77w for long run amd guy will be paying more then intel guy


ever thought how much you have paid more by going for Pentium 4 rather than Athlon 64?



ranjitsd said:


> thats why intel rules, buyers need performace


was this the reason you bought Pentium 4?


----------



## Joker (Nov 30, 2011)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



vickybat said:


> I don't think its that easy to pull off. Costs and tdp will go sky high. Then i would say add two more cores to 2600k and see it steamroll the competition.
> 
> I guess it doesn't work that way. Adding cores isn't like applying butter on bread. Even intel hasn't made a proper 8 core retail chip yet.


seeing llano's trackrecord..8 core phenom ii would have been easier and better than bulldozer.

it is not bread and butter...lol...every1 knows it. amd should have released BD for servers and stuck with phenom ii "tock" for desktop. bulldozer fiasco would have been avoided.

shrinking is easier than a new arch altogether on a new node. bread and butter vs french toast.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Nov 30, 2011)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

@ico,
i know that llano is not complete fusion but i will say a bit better fused than SB for at least.but i think first generation core series didn't have any thing like gpu with it.it was just cpu.isn't it?
@ranjitsd,
 about your cousin's AMD processor going kaput is not a usual problem.those are some rare cases which may or even may happened with some people with Intel processors.if you see like that then my cousin is still using athlon 64 processor from last five years and he never took his system to any service man because of any problem.so they are just rare cases and processor going kaput may be due to a lot of factor may be the mobo is not correct or psu etc.,

yes it is true that shrinking phenom was a better option but it looks better option now because BD failed to give what expected but AMD really didn't know this thing back then when they were working on BD.at that time they never would have thought that BD is going to fail,even we were excited by looking at its architecture.the architecture AMD designed is good but they failed implement that correctly.in every work planning and then implementing it both are very important.if one of them fails then the whole thing will fail.


----------



## Joker (Nov 30, 2011)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



> Intel p4 2. 4 ht,intel 865 gbf,1 gb ddr ram,seagate 200gb hdd,*priya smps 400*
> w,prime focus atx cabinet,samsung 17 crt


may be his cousin used Mona SMPS 400 and....cousin of priya...i.e. mona wasn't as good as priya. :


----------



## ico (Nov 30, 2011)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

Shall we now move onto Trinity.  What's been done is done. Let's not go off-topic now.


----------



## ranjitsd (Nov 30, 2011)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

ever thought how much you have paid more by going for Pentium 4 rather than Athlon 64?
My pc is 7year old  without any problem check my smps.my cousins amd athlon is dead and his phenom 2.5ghz is with service guy      
was this the reason you bought Pentium 4? 

I didnt buy it my dad bought it cost 28k with apc ups and hp all in printer  and iam in udipi in cousins house and he has 9500 gt  without pc  and crysis 2 and dues ex er in his external hard disk this is the only reason i hate amd


----------



## ico (Nov 30, 2011)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



ranjitsd said:


> ever thought how much you have paid more by going for Pentium 4 rather than Athlon 64?
> My pc is 7year old  without any problem check my smps.my cousins amd athlon is dead and his phenom 2.5ghz is with service guy
> was this the reason you bought Pentium 4?
> 
> I didnt buy it my dad bought it cost 28k with apc ups and hp all in printer  and iam in udipi in cousins house and he has 9500 gt  without pc  and crysis 2 and dues ex er in his external hard disk this is the only reason i hate amd


sorry to be rude, but you don't even know the right cause.

Most probably it's the PSU which is dead or the motherboard because of a bad PSU. 

Read this: **www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-sup...89-power-supply-blacklist-thread-newbies.html*

If it died despite you having a fine PSU, then it is just bad luck.


----------



## ranjitsd (Nov 30, 2011)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



Joker said:


> may be his cousin used Mona SMPS 400 and....cousin of priya...i.e. mona wasn't as good as priya. :


zebronics dude and iam waiting trinty bcoz intel is out of reach i dont want  spend 10k on cpu with gpu lower than llano.


----------



## Skud (Nov 30, 2011)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

Last one: this one sounds better:-

AMD taps servers for future growth - ZDNet Asia News


I don't think they are going to leave the PC market altogether, may be just some "repositioning" to focus on more lucrative markets.


----------



## Jripper (Nov 30, 2011)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

Some relief that. :S It would totally suck if amd stops making proccy's for the regular users and just focuses on the server market.


----------



## ranjitsd (Nov 30, 2011)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



ico said:


> sorry to be rude, but you don't even know the right cause.
> 
> Most probably it's the PSU which is dead or the motherboard because of a bad PSU.
> 
> ...


psu is fine cant convince him to buy decent psu pc died due to high voltage from lightning


----------



## vickybat (Nov 30, 2011)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



ico said:


> Plain and simply wrong assumption.
> 
> Adding more on Skud's post, 8 core Phenom II on 32nm would have been ~220 sq. mm. Quad-core Llano which has 50% of die size devoted to GPU is ~220 sq mm again (CPU part is ~110 sq mm). The Llano cores on 32nm based off Phenom II are very power efficient. Just a much wiser alternative it would have been.
> 
> ...



Hmmm what you say makes sense in your perspective not in amd's. Yes phenom 2 had a proven architecture and they had implemented its 32nm avatar in llano as you say is 110 sq mm.

But phenom 2 belonged to a previous gen era and its single core performance was always slower than nehalem and here we have sandybridge. Simply adding cores wouldn't have been enough because apps also needed to be heavily threaded in order to utilize core resources properly. What if the additional cores would have to sit idle in maximum cases?

We don't need a true 8 core processor yet. An 8 core phenom 2 would have been ahead of its time as far as core count goes.

Therefore amd designed bulldozer. They never build it thinking it would fail. If you keep on adding cores without changing architecture, it would surely look like the old gigahertz wars.

Amd needed to take a new step and they did. It didn't live upto the hype but atleast we expect them to learn from their mistakes and improve the design in piledriver and future iterations.
Offcourse trinity will have piledriver cores and i think we should take their approach positively.

*Last offtopic post from me. Trinity only from now on*


----------



## ico (Dec 1, 2011)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

Pretty much missing the point again. Post edited and PMed.


----------



## Skud (Dec 1, 2011)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

Lets bring the thread on track:-

AMD to Start Production of Desktop "Trinity" APU in March - Document - X-bit labs


*www.xbitlabs.com/images/news/2011-10/amd_trinity_advantages.jpg


Four 65W families, A10-5700, A8-5500, A6-5400 and A4-5300 and two 100W families A10-5800 and A8-5600 have been planned. Besides, Llano would be refreshed with unlocked A8-3870K and A6-3670K (note the 'K' ) as well as A8-3820, A6-3620 and A4-3420. There's also a disclaimer of sorts:-



> The 20% speed improvement represents AMD's projections "using digital media workload" and actual performance advantage over currently available Fusion A-series "Llano" vary depending on the applications and usage models.



In all probability, Piledriver should hit the market before this. Or will this be the testing ground for Piledriver?

On a side note, it looks like GloFlo has sorted out the production issues of 32nm wafers.


----------



## ranjitsd (Dec 1, 2011)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

How many core does a10  have


----------



## Skud (Dec 1, 2011)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

Please check the previous post, it says *"up to quad-core.* So I guess, A10 would have 4.


----------



## Skud (Dec 5, 2011)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

Trinity yields are good

On track for release on Q1 2012. Pretty good news from AMD's perspective, should also give an insight to Piledriver performance. Hopefully, yields would improve for BD/PD also.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Dec 5, 2011)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

nice find skud.one good step for trinity's success.lets hope things will go like this only for trinity and i guess they will use BD for trinity as we are not seeing any PD right now or is it that PD is already made and they are not releasing it?


----------



## Skud (Dec 5, 2011)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

After the experience of BD, it's better for AMD not to utter anything until the real thing is on the plate. Let's see.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Dec 6, 2011)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

^^that's true but for that not only AMD was responsible other websites were also responsible which went on building the hype though AMD should have stopped them.and also it looks like a bit hype for trinity is also building up but AMD have not told anything.


----------



## ico (Dec 8, 2011)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

*i.imgur.com/yPrfz.jpg

FM1 and FM2 are incompatible. I don't mind it actually. Was expecting it.

This can be nonsense too.


----------



## ranjitsd (Dec 8, 2011)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



ico said:


> *i.imgur.com/yPrfz.jpg
> 
> FM1 and FM2 are incompatible. I don't mind it actually. Was expecting it.
> 
> This can be nonsense too.


no upgrade for llano users


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 15, 2011)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

26 December Launch Date for AMD A8-3870K and A6-3670K Black Edition Unlocked APUs | techPowerUp


----------



## ranjitsd (Dec 16, 2011)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> 26 December Launch Date for AMD A8-3870K and A6-3670K Black Edition Unlocked APUs | techPowerUp



finally


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 19, 2011)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

well, so quad core meaning 2 module Piledriver core. I'm hoping for something good this time.


----------



## Skud (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

Die shot of Trinity APU, bigger than expected.

AMD's Trinity APU Core Upclose; Bigger Than Anticipated


*wccftech.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/Trinity_Die_Low_wm.png


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

240 mm^2

Looks good


----------



## Skud (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

AMD Demonstrates Trinity APU, Its Own Thunderbolt-Alternative | techPowerUp




> Shown to the CES crowd was a mind-boggling demo. The public were first shown what appeared to be an ATX desktop connected to two monitors, one monitor running a DIRT 3 DirectX 11 game demo at high-quality settings, and another screeen revealing the APU to be running GPU-accelerated video transcoding. No discrete graphics was used, it's just the embedded HD 7000 at play/work. If that alone didn't raise a few eyebrows, the AMD representative removed the lid of the ATX desktop case to which those two monitors were connected, to reveal a 14-inch laptop inside doing all the work. And there's more - the laptop's main screen wasn't idle, it was running a high-definition video playback. *Whatever synthetic benchmarks end up telling about Trinity, its real world performance does impress!*



Here's the video:-

[YOUTUBE]lsmTDb-Mlws[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> 26 December Launch Date for AMD A8-3870K and A6-3670K Black Edition Unlocked APUs | techPowerUp



only partly unlocked.......... dont go higher than 3.5GHz!! lol!


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

@skud,
 i don't know what to do?to  believe  that video or is amd doing some cheating behind it.if it is true then we can think that amd will punch back with piledriver for sure.lets wait and watch.
thanks for the link.


----------



## Skud (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

I think there's nothing in the video which Llano can't do, may be not so fluid. Multimedia is definitely the strong point of AMD, particularly with the on-die graphics, so a Trinity running Dirt 3, transcoding video and playing a HD clip - all at a same time is pretty possible in my opinion. Hopefully, they would include the on-die graphics in their Piledriver chip more hopefully, it will take care of BD's not so good floating point performance.

I think, now that they are no more in a race with Intel according to their own submission, this may turn out to be good for them. Customers need good product at a better price, not the best product. If the yields remain good, AMD will sell these APUs really well.


----------



## ico (Jan 12, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



sukesh1090 said:


> @skud,
> i don't know what to do?to  believe  that video or *is amd doing some cheating behind it.*if it is true then we can think that amd will punch back with piledriver for sure.lets wait and watch.
> thanks for the link.


Meanwhile at Intel..... *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-motherboards/151255-intel-tries-fool-people-ces-gets-caught-d.html*


----------



## Cilus (Jan 12, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

Ya, Ico saw that LOL. 

Skud. thanks for the review. Sadly in most cases they don't hit Indian market. Wish this time AMD will market it differently.


----------



## ranjitsd (Jan 12, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



ico said:


> Meanwhile at Intel..... *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-motherboards/151255-intel-tries-fool-people-ces-gets-caught-d.html*



intel should take training from amd


----------



## ico (Jan 12, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

well, I loled at when he said emphasised upon "Second generation DirectX 11 graphics." .... "You know, doing first generation is hard; doing second generation DirectX 11 is harder."



Must have been a dig at Intel.


----------



## Skud (Jan 13, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



Cilus said:


> Ya, Ico saw that LOL.
> 
> Skud. thanks for the review. Sadly in most cases they don't hit Indian market. Wish this time AMD will market it differently.




You are welcome.  If AMD can take care of the yields, they will sell these well. Even demand for Llano was very high, AMD couldn't supply enough. And if they can sell BD, I see no reason why people won't want one of these chips in their PCs.

*www.techpowerup.com/img/12-01-12/128a.jpg


Trinity from L to R: for ultrabooks, for notebooks and for desktops.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 21, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



Skud said:


> You are welcome.  If AMD can take care of the yields, they will sell these well. Even demand for Llano was very high, AMD couldn't supply enough. And if they can sell BD, I see no reason why people won't want one of these chips in their PCs.



Thank you Skud,for such valuable reviews.I am an AMD fanboy,but was possessing a dilemma and thinking to buy Intel Ivy Bridge based laptops in the future,prefarably from ASUS.But according to advice from *ico*,and reading this thread I have made up my mind once again,that "Let AMD march its way on for decent products with a a comparable cheaper tag than Intel" for customers like us.
But the disappointment is,why the Llano based APU's are not so predominant in India?
Do the same thing happens with "Trinity" APU's?
India is a vast market to sell the products based on AMD APU's,but AMD seems to ignore it.
Even Global Foundries have resumed their production on 32nm waffers(resolving the issues and problems),with news that LLANO APU's are manufactured more,than previous shortages.
Why do we need to wait for AMD APU's?


----------



## ico (Jan 21, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

^ yea, I don't know why we don't have Llano laptops here.

Llano desktop APUs are widely available though.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 21, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

^^ Yes,right ico.
Even at Kolkata,. some shops are selling AMD socket FM1 based mobo's by : Asus,Gigabyte and MSi,with the availability of  AMD A6/A4 (Desktop based) APU's.

Though no news on AMD Llano based APU Laptops/Notebooks.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 22, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



kg11sgbg said:


> India is a vast market to sell the products based on AMD APU's,but AMD seems to ignore it.



AMD is not ignoring Indian market, else why will they launch FX, APU & Phenom II series. its the laptop manufacturers.

Flipkart was selling a few APU based laptops but now most are out of stock. 



kg11sgbg said:


> Even Global Foundries have resumed their production on 32nm waffers(resolving the issues and problems),with news that LLANO APU's are manufactured more,than previous shortages.
> Why do we need to wait for AMD APU's?



one possible reason can be that laptop APUs have really low clock i.e. below 2Ghz for entry level one (A4 maybe). looking at the clockspeed only, most will jump for Intel Core i3s based laptops. or maybe due to shortage of usable chips. if GoFo has started production at full capacity, still it'll take a couple of months for them to appear here.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 22, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



Sam said:


> one possible reason can be that laptop APUs have really low clock i.e. below 2Ghz for entry level one (A4 maybe). looking at the clockspeed only, most will jump for Intel Core i3s based laptops. or maybe due to shortage of usable chips. if GoFo has started production at full capacity, *still it'll take a couple of months for them to appear here*.



Thank's Sam. 
Hopefully and Wishfully,let's wait...

Just one information a bit off this thread,hence seeking permission to the Forum.

If *SAMSUNG* Laptops those based on AMD APU's (First Llano and then Trinity afterwards)are available in India,is that reliable to buy?
Or should I choose *ASUS* or *Lenovo* or *Toshiba*(all based on AMD Llano/Trinity APU's)?
Dell & hp are not my choice.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 22, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

^^
 yes you are good to buy the  Samsung  notebook. Samsung  is a reliable company and even one among the richest companies. Samsung  has more service  centers  in India than the other companies mentioned above.so go ahead with it.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 22, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



sukesh1090 said:


> Samsung  has more service  centers  in India than the other companies mentioned above.so go ahead with it.



thats true. Samsung have service center in every part of India.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 22, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

@sukesh1090 & @Sam.
Thanx for the suggestions and assurance ,Friends.


----------



## hellknight (Jan 27, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

Few things to say about this. Firstly, why almost all of the proprietary apps on Windows perform poorly on multi-threaded architectures? Whereas, most of the FOSS apps, like 7-zip, are utilizing all the four cores. This was one of the reasons that was stated for Bulldozer's poor performance. 

Like, read this article, here you can see that FX-8150 has demolished i5 in every possible test and in some tests it has also defeated i7 2600k. I think that AMD needs to work with Microsoft & other software vendors to optimize the applications for their upcoming Trinity series so it doesn't turns out like Bulldoze.



Spoiler



Offtopic, this exotic 8-core is going to land in my home this year.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 28, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

^^Bulldozer's ipc is pathetic and the main reason of its downfall in the performance front. You can't always win by brute forcing with more no. of cores. Efficiency matters and its the strongest point of sandybridge.

People will say scheduling is not done right but i will always blame the single core performance first. If that's done right, scaling will be much much better with threaded apps.


----------



## Cilus (Jan 28, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

Although I'm a big fan of AMD, this time can't deny Vicky's claim about Bulldozer. The Cacthe latency in BD modules are higher than the Phenom II processors.

Also even after the two Hot-fixes for Windows 7, the performance improvement is actually very very marginal. One thing is true that Windows 7 is never designed for the BD's module based architecture and even with the hot-fixes, the chance of performance improvement is really low and it is confirmed by Microsoft design team.
Check the article below:
AMD's FX-8150 After Two Windows 7 Hotfixes And UEFI Updates : Scheduling, Core Parking, And Throttling, Oh My!

On the other hand, Windows 8 will be having completely different scheduling logic to handle multiple threads for Mutli core processors which might improve Bulldozer's performance quite a bit. But again it is going to increase performance of SMT (you know it as Intel HT) based processors, so again performance increase for the HT enabled Sandybridge/SB-E and Ivy Bridge processors.


----------



## Skud (Feb 13, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

AMD "Trinity" APU Models Further Detailed | techPowerUp

Specs look beefy:-

*www.techpowerup.com/img/12-02-13/87a.jpg


----------



## Cilus (Feb 15, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

Here is another good news about AMD trinity APUs. Recently a research carried on *North Carolina State University *has displayed 20% performance improvement in Windows Environment by tweaking the software code, without doing any hardware tweaking or overclocking.

In this method the engineers have used a simulated AMD APU with Shared L3 cache (Most probably Trinity) and used the *CPU as a memory fetch/Decode unit and the GPU as the main computational unit by writing codes to optimize GP-GPU performance.* AMD's Fusion is basically Heterogeneous System Architecture where inside a single silicon die different types of cores are present, couple of them are CPU cores and couple of them are GPU cores and they are capable of talking to each other.
Now CPU is very good at fetching or reading memory and optimizing the code path because of the proven X86 architecture whereas GPU is a monsterous Floating point unit. But today's most of the applications are not optimize to take the advantage of the computing power of GPU.
The North Carolina State University Researchers optimize the code to take advantage of GPU computing even with the normal CPU bound applications and gained the extra 20% performance boost.

Read it here:
*NCSU News :: NC State News and Information  Engineers Boost Computer Processor Performance By Over 20 Percent*


----------



## Skud (Feb 15, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

Read the same last week here:-

Engineers Show Way to Improve Performance of AMD, Intel Hybrid Chips by 20% - X-bit labs

Intel CPUs with on-die graphics will also benefit from this.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 15, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



Skud said:


> Intel CPUs with on-die graphics will also benefit from this.



AMD will benefit more as GPU will do the hardwork where AMD is many times faster than Intel. so, Intel will be slow in this race.


----------



## Cilus (Feb 27, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

With Intel IGP, not possible in an extent as with AMD APU. The reason is that Intel IGP is not a core inside the module. Here IGP is a separate unit which is just placed inside the single die. It doesn't have full access of the system Memory, nor it can directly talk to the CPU. Also the Intel Core+IGP can't be programmed using OpenCL or other languages based on SIMD (Single Instruction Multiple Data) design as a generic module with multiple different types of cores inside a package due to their lack of message passing among the CPU and the GPU die.


----------



## Skud (Mar 8, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

AMD Socket FM2 Motherboards Based on A85 FCH Arrive in June | techPowerUp


----------



## sukesh1090 (Mar 8, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

^^
Thanks for the link bro but what about trinity?where it is?last year amd told it will arive in early 2012 but i am not sensing even a smell of trinity.


----------



## Skud (Mar 8, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

Of course June-July. What will it do without a motherboard?


----------



## sukesh1090 (Mar 8, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

Lolz my bad. you are absolutely correct about that point.


----------



## Skud (Mar 16, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

One correction, AMD A75 & A68 chipsets support both Llano and Trinity. And A85X chipset is apparently ready:-

Trinity A85X chipset ready



> AMD has been shipping A85X FCH since mid-Q1 2012 and it should launch some motherboards based on A85X together with Trinity CPUs in Q2 2012.
> 
> It comes with 8 SATA 6Gb/s ports as well as 4 USB 3.0, 10 USB 2.0 and two USB 1.1 ports if anyone still needs that. It also has RAID 0/1/5 and 10 support and it does support Crossfire. It has a TDP of 7.8W and ships in FCBGA 656 packaging.




Also dual-core Trinity supposed to come in Q3 2012:-

Dual core Trinity in Q3 2012 - 02 65W SKUs



> AMD plans to introduce the faster and unlocked A6 5400K, a dual-core Trinity with HD7560D DirectX 11 graphics. We don’t know the clock speed but the new CPU supports socket FM2 and DDR3 1866 memory.
> 
> The second SKU, the slower of two is A4 5300 and this one has HD 7580D graphics that at least sounds a bit faster than the 7560D on the A6 5400K. Both CPUs are 65W parts and both are obviously meant for desktop computers.
> 
> AMD still keeps their clocks quiet but we can tell you that slowest of quad core Trinity desktop parts the A8 5500 runs at 3.2GHz and with AMD turbo implementation can reach even 3.6 GHz.


----------



## amjath (Mar 21, 2012)

*Re: Nvidia Kepler Discussion*

oh oh 

AMD Trinity A10-5800K Performance Tested, Provides 50% Faster Graphics - Softpedia


----------



## Skud (Mar 21, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

Nice find amjath.


----------



## amjath (Mar 21, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

Thx Skud.

Skud Dude, Do u think APU's are better than the CPU's??


----------



## Skud (Mar 21, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

Depends on what you are trying to do your system.


----------



## amjath (Mar 21, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

Gaming ofcourse and few ripping.


----------



## Skud (Mar 21, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

For gaming you are better off with a dedicated GPU/CPU combo.


----------



## vaibhav23 (Mar 21, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

^If you are on a budget then APU is better


----------



## amjath (Mar 22, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

Feast for ur eyes, well here is another test for A10 5800K, 
AMD A10-5800K "Trinity" APU Tested | techPowerUp


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 22, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

I see Trinity as game changer at least in laptop arena.


----------



## topgear (Apr 4, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

*AMD Trinity Coming on 15th May*


----------



## Skud (Apr 4, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

So we will get an insight of what Piledriver has in store for us.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 4, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



topgear said:


> *AMD Trinity Coming on 15th May*



can't wait for it. 40 more days to go.


----------



## Skud (Apr 4, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

Some updates from Fudzilla:-



> The most notable new processor is the A10 5800K that went out of the production sample phase in early February and it went into production in early March. A10 5700 was in production sample phase in mid-February and it entered production in mid March. A8 5600K is in production since early March as well,  while the A8 5500 is in production as of mid of last month.
> 
> A6 5400K and A4 5300 should enter production ready sample phase in early April and move to full scale production in April 2012. The current schedule is that A10 5800K, A10 5700, A8 5600K, A8 5500 start shipping in Q3 2012 while the last two A6 5400K and A4 5300 start shipping in Q4 2012.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 4, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

^^
so which one is correct May 15th or Q3?


----------



## topgear (Apr 5, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

^^ only time will tell that 



> *A6 5400K and A4 5300* should enter production ready sample phase in early April and move to *full scale production in April 2012.*



so the two APUs may be released on 15th may - you will get to see some benchmarks/performance tests etc. but shipping to the retailers ( read market availability ) will only start from Q3 2012 but some OEM PC manufactures will get it it a lot earlier if they have some kind of contract with AMD.


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 8, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

Meh, the 100W flagship A10 should have 4GHz base clock and 1GHz base GPU clock. Do it AMD. We know you can (or make a 125W version if you please!)


----------



## Skud (Apr 8, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

Wait for 5900K or something like that.


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Apr 8, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

AMD is so wasted!!!! 

23.775 @3.8 GHz on Trinity @ SPI 1m. 
Although, I think it wud be running at 4.2GHz coz SPI is single threaded.

Anyways my Athlon X2 7750 does 23.922sec in SPI 1m @ 3375MHz. 
It was launched by AMD in 2008. 

According to this Piledriver is actually slower than a Phenom I/K10 with IPC actually lower than a Kuma/Agena/Toliman!


----------



## Skud (Apr 10, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

Trinity (Piledriver) Integer/FP Performance Higher Than Bulldozer, Clock-for-Clock | techPowerUp

*www.techpowerup.com/img/12-04-10/79a.jpg


Still trailing Llano...


----------



## ico (Apr 16, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

*img42.imageshack.us/img42/4605/fxvstrinity.jpg

PassMark - AMD A10-4600M APU - Price performance comparison


----------



## ico (Apr 18, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

*i.imgur.com/X1aqK.jpg

*i.imgur.com/cQgN6.jpg


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 18, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

^^
looks good but AMD is still lagging in case of memory performance.i don't know when they will get their IMC performance to the height of Intel one.btw hope AMD is running their memory at 1600-2000MHz in those notebooks.if they are not they should because they will be highly benefited by higher memory speeds.
do you think passmark is a reliable benchmark because i never felt like that.their benchmarks always contradicts with others.


----------



## ico (Apr 18, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

well, the thing is - if Passmark shows improvement between two AMD generations based on similar architecture, then there has to be improvement. That's what I am looking at.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 18, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

^^
i got your point now.now what i am thinking is A8 3870 which is the high end desktop llano and it has got 4800 passmark and where as the mobile part of the trinity A10 4600M has got 5400 points.so how will be A10 5800k?
it will just rock.hope so.....


----------



## Skud (Apr 20, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

AMD Begins Volume Manufacturing of A-Series "Trinity" APUs - X-bit labs





> Thanks to usage of a new resonant clock mesh technology developed by Cyclos Semiconductor and implemented into Piledriver-class x86 cores, Trinity will be able to both offer ultra low-voltage models as well as very high-performance models. Rich family of different A-series "Trinity" Fusion APUs will broaden market prospects for the APU to a wide range of applications and form-factors, from ultra-thin laptops to full-size desktops.
> 
> 
> According to performance benchmarks conducted by AMD, the Trinity 35W APU with Piledriver-class x86 cores will provide 25% better x86 performance compared to Llano 35W (with K10.5+ "Husky" x86 cores) based on results obtained in PC Mark Vantage Productivity benchmark. AMD also claims that Trinity 35W will offer up to 50% better result in 3D Mark Vantage performance benchmark compared to Llano 35W.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 24, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

AMD to Formally Announce "Trinity" Fusion APUs for Notebooks on May 15.. waiting for this day.


----------



## Skud (Apr 25, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

AMD A10-4600M Performance Revealed in Infographic | techPowerUp


*www.nordichardware.se/images/labswedish/nyhetsartiklar/CPU-Chipset/AMD_Trinity/fullimages/Trinity_3DMark_11.png


----------



## topgear (Apr 26, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

Really impressive and even the single APU gfx performance beats to rival chips which is great IMO


----------



## saswat23 (May 1, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

Found this: AMD Trinity APU Preview: Evolution or Devolution? by VR-Zone.com


----------



## sukesh1090 (May 1, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

^^
nice find but sorry to say it was a bad article and bad analysis by the author and even those comments on the article has same opinions.


----------



## rajan1311 (May 1, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



$$Lionking$$ said:


> AMD is so wasted!!!!
> 
> 23.775 @3.8 GHz on Trinity @ SPI 1m.
> Although, I think it wud be running at 4.2GHz coz SPI is single threaded.
> ...



You really care about that benchmark? Run the F1 2012 benchmark on your system with IGP and then the trinity, then you will see the difference of 4 years.

The 'CPU' part is more than enough for your day to day tasks. If you are into rendering or an enthusiast, the Trinity (or for that matter any AMD chip) is not for you.



Skud said:


> Still trailing Llano...



What type of tasks do you do dude? Are they really that CPU bottle-necked?


----------



## avinandan012 (May 1, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

APU based laptops would fail in india. The reason i am telling this because if you go to a city except the metros in india the shopkeepers(most of them) are also unaware that there's another processor maker exists called AMD. And they sell intel.

As for students(in small towns & big cities alike) they generally go to their teacher/professors for advice same they got there also.
i have even heard that "dont buy AMD it is a chinese product" & i was like wtf!!!!

IMO in countries like india AMD should be the king for the consumer PC market. These APUs are best suited for general user needs.


----------



## sukesh1090 (May 1, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

^^
those days are gone buddy.unless and until you go to a shop keeper who still says "ye pentium lale yaar,ye 3.5Ghz hai magar woh i5 to khali 3.2 hai"every online shop has all the AMD chips.the one who asks his professor about buying comp,huh only god can save him.


----------



## coderunknown (May 2, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



avinandan012 said:


> APU based laptops would fail in india. The reason i am telling this because if you go to a city except the metros in india the shopkeepers(most of them) are also unaware that there's another processor maker exists called AMD. And they sell intel.



There are around 8-9 Llano based laptops found here. Availability needs to be bumped first. and anyone who have used Atom will never ever consider an Atom. Its that slow once you load W7. AMD E350 based laptops sold well.

A10 based laptops with GPU have to be priced at or under 30k.

instead read these: AMD Trinity Architectural Preview - Part I & Part II


----------



## rajan1311 (May 2, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

The availability of fusion based systems is still a problem...else I am sure there are many potential buyers..


----------



## topgear (May 3, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

^^ talking about the availability - a fusion based complete rig from good brands may be scarce but there's no major issue of availability if one wants to assemble their own fusion based PC .


----------



## rajan1311 (May 3, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

i was referring to laptops buddy... I see only Asus having them...


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (May 3, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



sukesh1090 said:


> ^^
> i got your point now.now what i am thinking is A8 3870 which is the high end desktop llano and it has got 4800 passmark and where as the mobile part of the trinity A10 4600M has got 5400 points.so how will be A10 5800k?
> it will just rock.hope so.....



K10.6 is about 5-7% higher on IPC vs K10.5 & BD is nowhere near K10.5. Even if PD - as claimed by AMD gets a 3-5% increase in IPC over BD - it is still going to be less than that of K10.5 let alone K10.6.

Now A8-3870(K10.6) is 3GHz & that A10(PD) mobile part is 2.3GHz........ u tell me what is wrong there?? 

AMD should have taken K10.5 to 32/22nm and K10.6 to 28nm after the 32nm. 
That would have been a much better bet.


----------



## topgear (May 4, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



rajan1311 said:


> i was referring to laptops buddy... I see only Asus having them...



here's some other brands 

HP Pavilion G6-1313AX @ 31.3k
Samsung NP305E4A-S02IN @ 32.6k
Sony VAIO YB Series VPCYB35AN @ 26.5k
Acer 5250 @ 21k
Lenovo X Series X120E @ 19k


----------



## Skud (May 4, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

Some slides leaked, giving more insight to Trinity:-

Google Translate


----------



## coderunknown (May 5, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



topgear said:


> Sony VAIO YB Series VPCYB35AN @ 26.5k
> Acer 5250 @ 21k
> Lenovo X Series X120E @ 19k



these 3 uses are E series APU. I think *rajan* was referring to A series APUs. There are around 5-6 laptops with A series APUs found here. But most are priced way too high and uses crap GPUs. they better drop discrete graphics and make it light, cheap and focus on battery life.

*www.pcper.com/files/news/2012-05-03/IMG_7517.JPG
look at the size of this thing. This surely is an ULV part. so tiny


----------



## sukesh1090 (May 5, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



> Now A8-3870(K10.6) is 3GHz & that A10(PD) mobile part is 2.3GHz........ u tell me what is wrong there??


i didn't get you.3870 is desktop one thats why it has higher clock and 4600 is a mobile chip so it is having lower clock.it is believed that 5800k will have clock around 3.6Ghz.btw going to 22nm looks to difficult now intel themselves are getting kicked so hard by this 22nm with such a good fab and R&D that means it will be too difficult for AMD to do it.lets wait and see what happens.


----------



## topgear (May 6, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

check this out 

HP Laptop With AMD Trinity APU Goes On Sale In Korea For Under £500 | ITProPortal.com


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 6, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



topgear said:


> here's some other brands
> 
> HP Pavilion G6-1313AX @ 31.3k
> Samsung NP305E4A-S02IN @ 32.6k
> ...



Are they(the models) available in India? Particularly at Kolkata?


----------



## coderunknown (May 7, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

i can confirm that at least the HP & Sony are available at my place where you can't find any proper AMD laptops (old days). So most showrooms should have at least some piece of these laptops. specially HP, Sony & Lenovo.



topgear said:


> check this out
> 
> HP Laptop With AMD Trinity APU Goes On Sale In Korea For Under £500 | ITProPortal.com



and someone got hold of a AMD A4 Trinity laptop from HP and went all out. posting a lot of benches. searched for that forum's thread but don't seem to find it. he even posted CPUZ validation so it looks legit. will post if i come across that forum again.


----------



## ico (May 15, 2012)

*AMD Trinity HTPCs*

Check out - 

Entertainment Center · Living · ARCTIC

MC101 (A10) · Entertainment Center · Living · ARCTIC


----------



## topgear (May 15, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

^^ nice find 

and check this out as well ;:

*news.techeye.net/chips/amd-trinity-leaks-come-thick-and-fast


----------



## ico (May 15, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

Mobile Trinity is launching today.


----------



## vkl (May 15, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

here is the review of mobile trinity parts


amd trinity review


----------



## Cilus (May 15, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

Here is the review: AnandTech - The AMD Trinity Review (A10-4600M): A New Hope

Looks like Piledriver and the VLIW4 Northern Island GPU combination is going to be a true hit. In Graphics and Multimedia performance it is over the Sandybridge Core i7 + HD 3000 Graphics combination in most of the cases.

Here is a quote from Anandtech:


> Out of our seven test titles, AMD’s Trinity leads any other IGP in four titles by a large margin. The other three titles actually have Ivy Bridge slightly ahead of Trinity, but the gaps aren’t nearly as big. Overall, the average performance across the seven games at our Value (medium) settings has AMD’s Trinity A10-4600M leading Intel’s i7-3720QM by 21%, and if we look at quad-core Sandy Bridge with HD 3000 (i7-2820QM) Trinity is 72% faster. Trinity is also around 20% faster than 35W Llano on average.


----------



## amjath (May 15, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

^ thats mobile apu's right then what about desktop APU's


----------



## vkl (May 15, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

@amjath

trinity desktop parts would release around august.


----------



## amjath (May 15, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

^ i see thx anyways


----------



## coderunknown (May 15, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

now if the notebooks are priced correctly (30k with a discrete GPU, 25k without it) it'll be a hit. HD4000 beats trinity in some tests but normal i3 & i5 models mayn't ship with a fully unlocked HD4000.


----------



## Cilus (May 15, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

I am guessing that a Desktop PileDriver Dual Module CPU, clocked around 3.8 GHz+ and with bigger L3 cache can actually beat i3 2100.


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 15, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

Somehow I expected Trinity to beat by a good margin HD4000 . It was never targeted against HD3000. I'm happy about the CPU performance and battery life though. Prices as AT expected would be around 30k. 25k would be too less SAM. Only ULV 17W may be available at this price.


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 15, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

When will it be available in India and Kolkata?
I am eager for the brands from: ASUS,SAMSUNG,LENOVO and ACER.

If prices are within Rs.32,000/- ,then it will be a best buy.
The lesser price(< Rs.32k) means more "SALES" which will be rejoiced,mainly by us -the AMD fanboys.
Hoping to buy in Sept'2012 if AVAILABLE(!!!???).


----------



## coderunknown (May 15, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



dashing.sujay said:


> Somehow I expected Trinity to beat HD4000  It was never targeted against HD3000.



it does beat HD4000 is all games except 3. though i was expecting a bigger margin.



dashing.sujay said:


> Prices as AT expected would be around 30k.



30k with the IGP itself won't be a great pricing as by that time 3rd gen core i3 packed with HD4000 will arrive.



dashing.sujay said:


> 25k would be too less SAM. Only ULV 17W may be available at this price.



ULV are premium parts. Intel ULV processors cost 300$+. so AMD LV/ULV will cost around 200$. no way can we find these at 25k. even 35k look difficult.

so Llano under 27k with a discrete GPU XFired makes more sense.


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 15, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



Sam said:


> it does beat HD4000 is all games except 3. though i was expecting a bigger margin.



I meant that only, forgot to add.



Sam said:


> 30k with the IGP itself won't be a great pricing as by that time 3rd gen core i3 packed with HD4000 will arrive.



It fairly beats i3 and even hd4000, so how is 30k pricing bad ? Llano costs around same too. Plus availability may be an issue here too pushing up the prices.



Sam said:


> ULV are premium parts. Intel ULV processors cost 300$+. so AMD LV/ULV will cost around 200$. no way can we find these at 25k. even 35k look difficult.
> 
> so Llano under 27k with a discrete GPU XFired makes more sense.



hmm


----------



## Monk (May 15, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

Beyond generic benchmarks..
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=obTZESehZS0&


----------



## vickybat (May 15, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



Sam said:


> it does beat HD4000 is all games except 3. though i was expecting a bigger margin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Will read the review now. But Sam from what you guys have been saying in this thread, it seems intel has taken gpu business seriously and thus managed to create hd4000 that atleast competes with trinity's graphics power. Competition will definitely produce competeitive prices from both camps.


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (May 15, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

new slides new colours new names - only real change is in performance from BAD to WORSE..


----------



## coderunknown (May 15, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



dashing.sujay said:


> It fairly beats i3 and even hd4000, so how is 30k pricing bad ? Llano costs around same too. Plus availability may be an issue here too pushing up the prices.



well yes it beats 2nd gen i3 but when you compare it with HD4000, performance is around 20% more on avg. and AMD was saying 50-56% better graphics performance than Llano (which tied with HD4000). but the real problem will come in 32-35k pricing. at that price hopefully 3rd gen core i5s with HD4000 will appear. now those will be lot faster in computing side and will be 20-50% slower in graphics side depending on the Trinity SKU. 

Also i really doubt we'll see A10 within 30k. but most peoples (inc me) will prefer A8 + discrete GPU than having AMD's top APU alone. Another problem for AMD is Llano itself. Llano with much better graphics (read X-Fired) is available under 30k. this is definitely a better VFM product. Though i am not sure how will HD7660 compete against Llano Xfire with GPU like HD6650 since llano's main problem was the processing part.



vickybat said:


> Will read the review now. But Sam from what you guys have been saying in this thread, it seems intel has taken gpu business seriously and thus managed to create hd4000 that atleast competes with trinity's graphics power. Competition will definitely produce competeitive prices from both camps.



well the top Core i7 45W unit is just a bit slower than Trinity.
*images.anandtech.com/doci/5831/trinity-vs-ivybridge-gaming-new.png

*images.anandtech.com/doci/5831/trinity-vs-llano-gaming-new.png
this pic shows HD7660 vs HD6620. a discrete GPU coupled with 6620 (or any A6 part) should make the swap the result. 20-30% performance for llano.


----------



## ico (May 16, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

A bit underwhelmed, but give dual graphics Crossfire in 35K and you have a winner for gaming. Stamp "DUAL RADEON GRAPHICS" and idiots will buy.

Good improvement in CPU side (compared to Llano). Between i3-2350M and i5-2410M. The GPU underwhelmed. Battery life is fine and dual core Ivy Bridge shall run hot if it comes out - like I had predicted earlier.  (unless sorted)

*images.anandtech.com/graphs/graph5831/46678.png

Will take it over i5 + HD 6630/GT 540M solutions. No shitty dynamic switching drivers - this means no issues in Linux for me. i7-3720QM will be found in 70-80K laptops, and it's not what this thing is gunning for.


----------



## eragona (May 16, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

I Hope its the AMD driver problem & the result will be improved. Their drivers are still in BETA. And also performance may improve in windows 8.
As all the mobile version of intel are with HD4000 , it will give trinity a good competition. The only thing now looking for is xfire GPU performance and cost Compared to intel. And i dont think they will be that cheap, coz i have seen the A10-4600 costing 800$ by HP in korean market(uses hdd with dGPU 7670)-still a good kit(not 1080 though). Thus SSD version should cost higher.


----------



## topgear (May 16, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

Here's some more reviews 

AMD A10-4600M Review: Mobile Trinity Gets Tested : AMD?s Next APU: Trinity

Review: AMD A10-4600M 'Trinity' APU - CPU - HEXUS.net

AMD A10-4600M Trinity For Mobile Review: Trying To Cut The Ivy | PC Perspective

AMD A-Series A10-4600M Notebook Processor - Notebookcheck.net Tech

AMD A10-4600M review | from TechRadar's expert reviews of Processors


----------



## hellknight (May 16, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

Ooh.. nice.. but CPU performance isn't that good.. but IGP performance is awesome.. Waiting for some laptops based on it..


----------



## coderunknown (May 18, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

Is AMD’s Trinity much better than it appears?


----------



## Skud (Jun 3, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

ECS Gets Ready for AMD Trinity: Unwraps World's First FM2 Mainboard - X-bit labs


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 3, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



Skud said:


> ECS Gets Ready for AMD Trinity: Unwraps World's First FM2 Mainboard - X-bit labs



Loos very good. Other FM2 board would be better!


----------



## topgear (Jun 4, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

here you go 

Early MSI socket FM2 motherboard tips up by VR-Zone.com


----------



## topgear (Jun 5, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



> Among GIGABYTE's new motherboard extravaganza, are some of its first socket FM2 motherboards, which based on the new AMD A85 FCH chipset (higher price-points) and previous-generation A55 FCH (lower price-points) and support next-generation "Trinity" APUs. Among these are the high-end *F2A85X-UP4* with Ultra Durable 5 construction, mainstream *F2A55-DS3*, and entry-level *F2A55M-DS2* Ultra Durable 1 motherboards......




Read On ..... GIGABYTE Also Shows Off its First Socket FM2 Motherboards | techPowerUp


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 7, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

Yesterday Acer showed off a tablet powered by AMD Trinity APU but it was not clear what processor it was using. Today Softpedia hinted that the processor ticking inside the table is a *full fledged X86 quad core Trinity* (not bobcat as most though initially). Most likely it is the 18W variant we were waiting for since Trinity's launch but was totally kept under wraps as to when we'll see it and where we'll see. 18W looks high but this one will be used in Asus Transformer kind of tablet with docking station so an extra battery in the keyboard dock can save AMD here.

*i.imgur.com/7vmoi.jpg


> The intriguing part was how exactly was AMD able to fit a quad core CPU inside such a slim device.


even Intel didn't showed off any quad core IVB or SB ULV proccy based tablets. Surely this one doesn't look the best but AMD made a statement and Intel did notice it, so did others.


----------



## topgear (Jun 8, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

This might be interesting to thhose who are thinking about  building a Trinity based destop config 

Computex 2012: AMD Trinity desktops delayed until October - PC & Tech Authority


----------



## Cilus (Jun 9, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

Good news Guys, Trinity Mobile Processors has already arrived in India, HP has the honor. The Model is *HP Pavilion G6-2005AX @ Rs 32,667 in Flipkart.*

The Specs are also very good, it comes with: 

AMD A8-A4500M @ 1.9 GHz( 4 MB Cache, 2.4 GHz Max Turbo Core, 2 Modules, 4 Integer Core, 2 FPU)
AMD A70M Motherboard
4 GB DDR3 (with one free slot)
SATA	7200 RPM 500 GB HDD
8X Super Multi DVD+/-RW Dual Layer Drive
LED Backlit 15.6" with 1366X768 resolution
ATI Radeon 7670M + AMD Radeon 7640G 1 GB DDR3
0.3 Megapixel Camera
Chicklet Keyboard with Numeric Keypad
Altec Lansing Speakers
1 x USB 2.0, 2 x USB 3.0
Windows 7 64 bit Home Premium
Weight	2.47 Kg
Dimension	375.9 x 244 x 36.3 mm

Here is the link: HP Pavilion G6-2005AX Laptop AMD A8 Quad Core/4GB/500GB/Win 7 HB/1GB Graphics: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review HP Notebook

This is the launch price and there is a further chance of reduction. The main attraction is going to be (HD 7670M + 7640G) Crossfire setting and I think most of the DirectX 11 and 10 games will be playable at high setting @ 1366X768 resolution. Also the processor is more than enough for day to day's work and almost equal to Mobile Sandybridge I3 counter parts.

At this budget the best Intel options are Core i3 2350M + GT 520MX laptops and definitely this AMD option is much attractive, especially considering the Dual Graphics and quad core processor + Excellent battery life.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 9, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

@cilus, Trinity laptops are here <--- trinity laptop discussion thread


----------



## topgear (Jun 10, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

now for a Trinity desktop APU we may need to wait upto Christmas 
AMD Trinity Desktop Chip Schedule Challenges Mobo Makers


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 10, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

Do we have to wait TOO LONG to see 5k Quad core CPUs and 3k boards with Trinity support ?


----------



## topgear (Jun 11, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

if you don't count 6-7 months as too long


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 11, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



topgear said:


> if you don't count 6-7 months as too long



Funny fact is, there WAS a time Athlon II X4 + 760G/780G combo could be had for 8k around an year back. Sadly prices have shot up since then


----------



## vickybat (Jun 11, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



Sam said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sam intel has quadcore ivybridge tablets lined up with windows 8 support.
Check the following:

*Link*


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 11, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



MetalheadGautham said:


> Funny fact is, there WAS a time Athlon II X4 + 760G/780G combo could be had for 8k around an year back. Sadly prices have shot up since then



there are cheap boards for Llano but almost none was launched here. Most boards were priced at ~5k. With trinity we should see more boards but why are they priced so high when they lack a northbridge. Should instead be dirt cheap. Same is true for H6X motherboards.



vickybat said:


> Sam intel has quadcore ivybridge tablets lined up with windows 8 support.
> Check the following:
> 
> *Link*



already checked but is it quad core? or dual core + HT?


----------



## vickybat (Jun 11, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

^^ Oh didn't see that mate and its not mentioned as well. If i5, then dual core+ ht and if i7, then quad + ht. Asus has a similar model at computex that switched between android and windows 8 with the push of a button.

Check* this*.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 12, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



vickybat said:


> ^^ Oh didn't see that mate and its not mentioned as well. If i5, then dual core+ ht and if i7, then quad + ht. Asus has a similar model at computex that switched between android and windows 8 with the push of a button.
> 
> Check* this*.



really doubt that tablet will pack anything over 17W dual core IVB. for quads the TDP gets shot to 35W and without any cooling fan, you can use it to iron your clothes 

even 17W without any fan will cause it to overheat pretty soon. BTW what are they trying to show by packing 17W proccy in a tablet? Ultrabook which are 2cm thick requires a fan. Android tabs have sub-1W SOC usually. These are prototypes at best


----------



## topgear (Jun 12, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



MetalheadGautham said:


> Funny fact is, there WAS a time Athlon II X4 + 760G/780G combo could be had for 8k around an year back. Sadly prices have shot up since then



good old days but still you can have a tri core based APU + Mobo and at-least 2GB DDR3 ram @ 8k 



Sam said:


> there are cheap boards for Llano but almost none was launched here. Most boards were priced at ~5k.



checkout Gigabyte A55M-DS2 or ASUS F1A55-M LX - available at ~3.5k



> With trinity we should see more boards but why are they priced so high when they lack a northbridge. Should instead be dirt cheap. Same is true for H6X motherboards.



very true but A55 chipset based socket FM2 mobos will be priced lower IMO - look at the two above two A55 mobos - if they can be priced below 4k then a55 mobos based on FM2 socket will be priced similarly.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 12, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

nVidia 7050a and AMD 760G chipset based boards cost around 2.6k. So if you remove the northbridge, shouldn't the price come down to atleast 2k ?


----------



## vkl (Jun 13, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

Some info on desktop trinity parts:
AMD's Awaited Desktop Trinity APUs Detailed Fully

Amd APU Webpage


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 14, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



topgear said:


> checkout Gigabyte A55M-DS2 or ASUS F1A55-M LX - available at ~3.5k
> 
> very true but A55 chipset based socket FM2 mobos will be priced lower IMO - look at the two above two A55 mobos - if they can be priced below 4k then a55 mobos based on FM2 socket will be priced similarly.



yes a few boards are there that cost less but also lot less boards were released Llano as compared to what we used to have for AM2+/3 platform. maybe manufacturers are giving more priority to AM3+ here.



MetalheadGautham said:


> nVidia 7050a and AMD 760G chipset based boards cost around 2.6k. So if you remove the northbridge, shouldn't the price come down to atleast 2k ?



Intel's socket cost quite a bit. Maybe similarly FM2 socket price drive the end price high. or maybe some license cost.

AMD Claims No Delay With Desktop Trinity

so desktop Trinity is really delayed. OEM comes first.


----------



## topgear (Jun 14, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



Sam said:


> yes a few boards are there that cost less but also lot less boards were released Llano as compared to what we used to have for AM2+/3 platform. maybe manufacturers are giving more priority to AM3+ here.
> 
> Intel's socket cost quite a bit. Maybe similarly FM2 socket price drive the end price high. or maybe some license cost.



this will change with the release of Trinity - AMD has stopped manufacturing of Athlon II and Phenom II cpus and with Trinity Llano  will be replaced too - so there will be only Trinity and BD from amd and trinity will drive the value desktop segment ( read 3-5k cpus mostly ) and there will be cheaper FM2 mobos available once we start to get cheap desktop Trinity apus - but this will take time as AMD have to first sell the remaining stock of Llano apus and any cheap Athlon II cpus.



> AMD Claims No Delay With Desktop Trinity
> 
> so desktop Trinity is really delayed. OEM comes first.



this reaction was expected but for people who want to build their own Trinity based desktop will have to wait till winter


----------



## vkl (Jun 14, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

Here are the trinity desktop benchmarks

AMD Trinity On The Desktop: A10, A8, And A6 Get Benchmarked


----------



## ico (Jun 15, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

^^ excellent review.

lol @ Pentium G and Core i3 when these come out.

Eyeinfinity (3 displays) from the APU, integrated graphics equal to 75% of HD 6670, OpenCL acceleration in Photoshop CS6 filters which kills even i7-3960X by a mile, OpenCL acceleration in WinZip, CPU of A10-5800K finally as fast as Phenom II 955 BE and can be overclocked.

Major win.

Ideal office/home PC. Won't mind recommending branded PCs if they sport Trinity.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 15, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

*media.bestofmicro.com/E/C/341364/original/batman%201920.png

Full HD gaming on an APU 

time for a simple comparison:
*i.imgur.com/Q660J.jpg

in FPS:
*HD4000*: 28.88 (on low)
*HD6550D*: 33.68 (on low) | 19.44 (on mid)
*HD7660D*: 42.48 (estimated on low) | 24.52 (on mid)

moreover faster processor means better performance in Skyrim. So HD7660D is more than 50% faster than HD4000.


----------



## topgear (Jun 15, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



ico said:


> ^^ excellent review.
> 
> lol @ Pentium G and Core i3 when these come out.
> 
> ...



here come''s 

AMD lists first desktop Trinity APUs, arriving in all-in-one PCs this month - TechSpot News


----------



## ico (Jun 15, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

*media.bestofmicro.com/E/Z/341387/original/per%20core%20itunes.png

*media.bestofmicro.com/E/X/341385/original/per%20core%203dsmax.png

15% faster IPC without L3 cache compared to BD.

With L3, add around 5% more. 8 core Vishera will be competitive in multithreaded workloads.


----------



## vkl (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

Trinity compared with Core i3 2100 And A8-3870K(llano) at Tomshardware:
Tom's Hardware > All Reviews > Components > CPU > AMD Desktop Trinity Update: Now With Core i3 And A8-3870K 
AMD Desktop Trinity Update: Now With Core i3 And A8-3870K 
Trinity A10-5800k and A8-5600k fare well in most of the tests.Both do quite well in all the multi-threaded tasks.Performance in single threaded tasks is ok.
NOTE:In some applications where opencl could have been used was not used in the test.

*without opencl acceleration*
*i.imgur.com/Btqhm.png

*with opencl acceleration*
*i.imgur.com/Np4f2.png
Using opencl acceleration in winzip a10-5800k,a8-5600k,a8-3850 are much faster than the i3-2100.


----------



## Skud (Jul 20, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

AMD again trying to ape XMP:-

ECS First to Add AMD Memory Profile Support | techPowerUp


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 21, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

I think the fastest quad-core 65W Trinity desktop APU would be the best choice for power and performance POV.


----------



## Skud (Jul 26, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

Return of Athlons:-

AMD working on socket FM2 Athlons


----------



## hitesh (Sep 18, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

Any updates when APUs will be released ?


----------



## topgear (Sep 19, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

Read the duos 
AMD to launch Trinity desktop APUs on the 1st October? - CPU - News - HEXUS.net
AMD's top-end Trinity desktop chip could cost just $130, the same as a budget Core i3 -- Engadget


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 19, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



topgear said:


> Read the duos
> AMD to launch Trinity desktop APUs on the 1st October? - CPU - News - HEXUS.net
> AMD's top-end Trinity desktop chip could cost just $130, the same as a budget Core i3 -- Engadget



I like the pricing rumor if the trinity. 
Hopefully, they will perform, or price of Intel processor will go higher & higher.


----------



## topgear (Sep 20, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

^^ they will perform good for sure but not like Intel cpus - the main selling point of Trinity is it's strong igpu.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 21, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

^^ They will never perform anywhere close to Intel chips, but what I mean to say say by the word 'erform' is that I hope that they will be sold in a desired amount and must not be a flop as bulldozers.


----------



## vickybat (Sep 22, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

open-cl acceleration is its usp.


----------



## topgear (Sep 22, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



d6bmg said:


> ^^ They will never perform anywhere close to Intel chips, but what I mean to say say by the word 'erform' is that I hope that they will be sold in a desired amount and must not be a flop as bulldozers.



nope, they won't be a flop as BDs - Trinity will make it place under ~4-6k cpu segment.


----------



## hitesh (Sep 23, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

Looks like they are finally getting back on track


----------



## dabster (Sep 23, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



comp@ddict said:


> I think the fastest quad-core 65W Trinity desktop APU would be the best choice for power and performance POV.



I have question on similar lines. we have 5500 and 5600k(similarly priced) Trinity CPU's but with 65W and 100W - TDP is always the max rated value so for same task being achieved in both configs will lead to same power usage ?  (Looks theory but here an example.) - 
you run pro-e on 2 configs will both use same amount of power ? or is it something that even with no load a higher TDP rated CPU is going to use more power ?


----------



## sukesh1090 (Sep 28, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



d6bmg said:


> ^^ They will never perform anywhere close to Intel chips, but what I mean to say say by the word 'erform' is that I hope that they will be sold in a desired amount and must not be a flop as bulldozers.



bulldozer may be a flop in perform but if iam right it was not that flop in sales because the world's first 8 core band wagon earned them adequate amount of money



dabster said:


> I have question on similar lines. we have 5500 and 5600k(similarly priced) Trinity CPU's but with 65W and 100W - TDP is always the max rated value so for same task being achieved in both configs will lead to same power usage ?  (Looks theory but here an example.) -
> you run pro-e on 2 configs will both use same amount of power ? or is it something that even with no load a higher TDP rated CPU is going to use more power ?



Higher TDP means it can withstand higher clocks or can feed for more ocing in both gpu and cpu part but as far as power consumption at same load level is concerned it is difficult to answer because consider,
If 5500 is giving you 60 FPS with 80% load and 5600 is giving 80 FPS with 80% load then if i am not wrong then the power consumption of 5600 will be more but if 5600 is giving 60 FPS with 50% load then the power consumption will be equal or may be even less for 5600 but at idle it will almost same.
to put it simple the power consumption depends upon architecture's efficiency not TDP. TDP is just a ceiling point beyond which the power consumption of cpu and gpu won't go.


----------



## topgear (Sep 29, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



sukesh1090 said:


> to put it simple the power consumption depends upon architecture's efficiency not TDP. T*DP is just a ceiling point beyond which the power consumption of cpu and gpu won't go.*



buddy your definition of TDP is not right .. first get proper idea about what TDP is 
Thermal design power - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## sukesh1090 (Sep 29, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

^^
thanks bro but i am getting confused,


> The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, such as by a power virus, but rather the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the computer will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope.


----------



## topgear (Sep 30, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



> The Thermal Design Power (TDP) is the average maximum power a processor can dissipate while running commercially available software. TDP is primarily used as a guideline for manufacturers of thermal solutions (heatsinks/fans, etc) which tells them how much heat their solution should dissipate. TDP is not the maximum power the CPU may generate - there may be periods of time when the CPU dissipates more power than designed, in which case either the CPU temperature will rise closer to the maximum, or special CPU circuitry will activate and add idle cycles or reduce CPU frequency with the intent of reducing the amount of generated power.



*www.cpu-world.com/Glossary/T/Thermal_Design_Power_(TDP).html


----------



## dabster (Sep 30, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



dabster said:


> I have question on similar lines. we have 5500 and 5600k(similarly priced) Trinity CPU's but with 65W and 100W - TDP is always the max rated value so for same task being achieved in both configs will lead to same power usage ?  (Looks theory but here an example.) -
> you run pro-e on 2 configs will both use same amount of power ? or is it something that even with no load a higher TDP rated CPU is going to use more power ?



 - So now can somebody tell what they think about it. This is a specific case where I am comparing 2 very close models.
<hope amd actually makes these processors available soon though first >


----------



## sukesh1090 (Sep 30, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

@topgear,
thanks bro now i got it.wiki's information is bit confusing.


----------



## topgear (Oct 1, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

@ *dabster* - most probably the higher TDP model will consume slightly more power and 5600K has 400 Mhz closk speed advantage and based on the same architecture cpus with higher clock speed generally consumes a little more power.


----------



## ranjitsd (Oct 3, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

good review

AMD Trinity Review: The A10 5800K and A8 5600K Break Cover | PC Perspective


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 3, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

Being an AMD Fanboy and a non-gamer user ,I shall always delve on AMD products.

For me, the APU series by AMD "Trinity" are exceptional amazing.

I am not going into the nitty-gritty (BIASED!!!) benchmarkings of various sites. I shall not compare with Intel.Let them do whatever they like...

I would prefer to buy the *AMD A10 5700* "Quad-Core APU" (65W TDP) in the coming Future( may be beginning of next year/1st Quarter of 2013).

Likeable choice of socket FM2 (AMD A85 chipset) motherboards from* BIOSTAR/ASROCK/ECS*.

Known to everybody that, sheer bad luck can be a worrisome and a painful experience from so called  STALWART motherboards manufacturers:---> GIGABYTE or ASUS or MSI  as mentioned in the section of "Service and RMA Watch" threads of this TDF.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Oct 3, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

nice review.thanks ranjitsd for review link.

one thing i observed in 7zip was that 5800k was beating i3 in single threaded test so looks like an improvement but its scores same as Fx4170. though there is 400Mhz clock speed advantage for 4170 but i don't think it will make much of a difference.trinity still does not clear out the performance about piledriver and i am not even hoping for much of an performance improvement for piledriver over bulldozer.but time will only answer this.till then
now coming to A10 5800K its price is 122$ you kidding me!!!OMG this is a steal for that price.$122 for 5800k+$85 for HD6670 you can do gaming at 1080P with mid to high settings with eyefinity support at total cost of $207-210.where as you can get i5-2500k or i5 3###k for around $220 and you know at what resolution can do gaming without discrete GPU.this is what i call a comparison and blockbuster victory for trinity.Trinity gonna be a treat for people who wants an awesome gaming rig which can play games at HD resolution at around 25-30k.


----------



## Skud (Oct 3, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

Trinity lacks L3 cache, so Piledriver will improve performance more, but don't expect anything ground breaking. If you are fine with AMD's "just enough CPU performance with a low-mid range GPU performance" theory, then Trinity is the way to go. Marketing and availability are two of the Achilles heels for AMD though.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Oct 3, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

^^
For me if any one wants a gaming rig at around 25-30k then i think they should go for trinity rather than spending on i3,i5 or even phenom,fx quad cores.if AMD know how to promote this then i don't think intel's processors have any role in Laptop and netbook segment.but its always single line once told by a NOOB Ie.,"AMD's chips tends to heat up too much" keeps them away from buying a good AMD notebook.


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 3, 2012)

actually a 2nd gen Pentium + H61 + 6670 will cost slightly more than trinity setup but offer more performance. Trinity makes more sense in laptops (Flipkarts highest rated lappy is powered by same) than a costly desktop. But i agree on 1 point though, sub 20k multimedia/gaming pc will be possible now without sacrificing much as even lowend trinity can beat HD4000 but as i3 only have HD2000/2500.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Oct 3, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

^^
you are right bro but i am telling that trinity when crossfired with 6670 will surely offer more performance than 2nd gen pentium rig at almost same price and also the cpu performance of 5800K is equal to i3 in most tests.so i guess 5880k is no brainer choice over i3, i3 sells at 6k and 5800k is also priced around 6k.i3 has minimum to nothing graphics performance where as 5800k has very good Gpu performance which can fairly handle most of the games without any discrete GPU.


----------



## vkl (Oct 3, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

A10 5800k performs on a level with 3rd gen i3 3225/20.In general the 3rd gen i3 has somewhat of an advantage in single threaded tasks.
Itunes is the clear example of that. 
In more multi-threaded applications it is close.In winrar i3 3225 is faster while in 7zip it is the a10 5800k.
Things are even closer with 2nd gen i3 and a10 5800k.
With better IGP,good GPGPU compute and good multi-threaded performance a10-5800k is more appealing over 2nd gen i3.
No doubt the IGP of the trinity is much superior as far as gaming is concerned.

One thing worth noting about the 3rd gen intel processors is openCL and openGL support.
Now using openCL in some supported functions in photoshop cs6, i3 3225 goes ahead of the a10 5800k which also utilises openCL.
With v2729 drivers Intel also has implemented support for openGL4.0,though the trinity APUs already come with openGL4.1.This is a good step from intel in graphics front.
2nd gen pentium like g620 can do well in some cases but overall the quad core trinity processors would offer a much better x86 performance in general.
They will be somewhat handicapped in multi-threaded applications against the trinity quad cores.


----------



## Skud (Oct 3, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

Trinity gives you more option than any equivalent Intel setup. Also A85 pawns H61 in almost every count. 08 SATA 3 ports? Bless me!

And lastly, think about the children. Parents are not always eager to spend even 5k on a graphics card. The A10 gives you the option to actually have that much graphics grunt without even your parents knowing. That in itself is a win for me.


----------



## topgear (Oct 4, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

According to AMD, the A55 chipset is targeted for use with the A4 and A6 series APUs. The A75 chipset is targeted for the A6 and A8 APUs and the* A85X chipset targets the A8 and the A10 series APUs.* - now this is where the players will play .. A85X mobos will be priced a lot higher - not less than 7k IMO but this is OK - 2x pci-e slot at 8x speed and Lots of Sata 3.0 ports with usb 3.0 warrants some premeium and if 3rd party manufacturer wants they can also force A10 APU buyers to buy A85x mobos


----------



## ranjitsd (Oct 4, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

does L3 cache make any difference in games


----------



## dabster (Oct 4, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



topgear said:


> @ *dabster* - most probably the higher TDP model will consume slightly more power and 5600K has 400 Mhz closk speed advantage and based on the same architecture cpus with higher clock speed generally consumes a little more power.


Yup, But for same application being run(load) also - the 2 processors can dissipate different heats. mostly yes.
running cool is something that I want to think while building next HTPC - hence the thoughts here.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 4, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



sukesh1090 said:


> ^^
> For me if any one wants a gaming rig at around 25-30k then i think they should go for trinity rather than spending on i3,i5 or even phenom,fx quad cores.if AMD know how to promote this then i don't think intel's processors have any role in Laptop and netbook segment.*but its always single line once told by a NOOB* Ie.,"_AMD's chips tends to heat up too much_" keeps them away from buying a good AMD notebook.



Sadly,the *common* and so called *uncommon*(Techies,Geeks,Gamers,...) people behaves like the noob,without going into much details.
Many of my relatives(non-tech background) those of who wanted to purchase a PC/Rig below Rs.30k approached me for suggestions.When suggested about AMD platforms,those idiotic relatives of mine
gnarled at me...and said that from someone/somebody(may be fictitious)they have heard that AMD CPU/APU/CHIPS(not chipset) tends to heat UP LIKE A BLISTERING FURNACE!!!???
Just imagine what is the THOUGHTS of these people...how much bias-ness has been impregnated or imbibed to their brains by Intel.

This is the reason, for which I HATE Intel(DESPITE THEIR ADVANCEMENT IN TECHNOLOGY).


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 4, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



ranjitsd said:


> does L3 cache make any difference in games



for the inbuilt GPU, no. but if you use some midrange or highend one then definitely yes. check anandtech review. they tested trinity with a highend GPU.


----------



## dabster (Oct 4, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

Are the Trinity desktop versions showing up in market ? Anywhere ? Though too early to look for after announcement.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 4, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



ranjitsd said:


> does L3 cache make any difference in games



Almost next to nothing.
Consider my answer as no.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Oct 4, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

yes that 85X board is a winner over similarly priced intel chipset boards.8 SATA 6G ports and 6 USB 3.0 ports thats awesome.the main benefit of the asus board they have used for review is that it has an USB 3.0 internal connector which you can use for connecting front cabinet 3.0 ports,which if i am not wrong most of the low to mid end motherboards doesn't provide even if they have USB 3.0 ports in back.so even if they cost 6-7k they are really a bang for the buck.
@dabster ,
buddy i don't think trinity is out for sale anywhere in the world but i am more than sure that it is not available in India as of now.even we are not getting trinity based notebooks which has been released a few months back.


----------



## dabster (Oct 5, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



sukesh1090 said:


> @dabster ,
> buddy i don't think trinity is out for sale anywhere in the world but i am more than sure that it is not available in India as of now.even we are not getting trinity based notebooks which has been released a few months back.



They are out -  New AMD A-Series Processors Bring Faster Speeds, High Core Count and AMD Radeon HD 7000 Series Graphics to Do-It-Yourself PC Enthusiasts and Gamers
And I will check but i definitely think trinity notebooks were available on indian portals online.



dabster said:


> And I will check but i definitely think trinity notebooks were available on indian portals online.


@sukesh1090 :   - there is a discussion thread in tdf itself on trinity laptops in india see here - *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-netbooks/158112-trinity-laptops-here.html


----------



## topgear (Oct 5, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

@ dabster and sukesh1090 - guys get one from here 
Newegg.com - AMD A10-5800K Trinity 3.8GHz (4.2GHz Turbo) Socket FM2 100W Quad-Core Desktop APU (CPU + GPU) with DirectX 11 Graphic AMD Radeon HD 7660D AD580KWOHJBOX


----------



## dabster (Oct 5, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



topgear said:


> @ dabster and sukesh1090 - guys get one from here
> Newegg.com - AMD A10-5800K Trinity 3.8GHz (4.2GHz Turbo) Socket FM2 100W Quad-Core Desktop APU (CPU + GPU) with DirectX 11 Graphic AMD Radeon HD 7660D AD580KWOHJBOX



 - I want to build only by Dec - have time till then. Looking for A75 based FM2 boards and I am actually fanboy for biostar mobo's. Can somebody tell me the difference between A85 and A75 chipsets - major ones which will matter.(If somebody already figured  )


----------



## sukesh1090 (Oct 5, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

@topgear,
bro thanks for the link but my current rig is more than sufficient for me.if it feels like loosing performance i will OC it as it is easily going till 4.3-4.5GHz.
@dabster,
thanks for the info buddy.


----------



## Skud (Oct 5, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



dabster said:


> - I want to build only by Dec - have time till then. Looking for A75 based FM2 boards and I am actually fanboy for biostar mobo's. Can somebody tell me the difference between A85 and A75 chipsets - major ones which will matter.(If somebody already figured  )




This:-

*i.imgur.com/NOkCp.jpg

_(image taken from Guru3D)_


----------



## topgear (Oct 6, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



sukesh1090 said:


> @topgear,
> bro thanks for the link but my current rig is more than sufficient for me.if it feels like loosing performance i will OC it as it is easily going till 4.3-4.5GHz.
> @dabster,
> thanks for the info buddy.



talking about OCing how this looks 

AMD's Trinity APU overclocked to 7.3GHz | TG Daily


----------



## ranjitsd (Oct 6, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



topgear said:


> talking about OCing how this looks
> 
> AMD's Trinity APU overclocked to 7.3GHz | TG Daily



it wont go above 4.4 ghz with air cooling


----------



## Skud (Oct 6, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

4.4 to 4.6 GHz with stock cooler. High end air coolers might take it further with lots of Vcore. But that's not really the point of this CPU. 

Having OC capability is good - down the line, you can extend your CPU's life by 1-2 years before going for the eventual upgrade.


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 6, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

the testing at anandtech was done under lab environment. for real life scenario a aftermarket cooler is a must but that way one can cross 4.5Ghz easily. We all know what crap cooler AMD & Intel ships with their processor.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Oct 6, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

@topgear,
7.3 GHz is piledriver's magic.
@ranjitsd,
every unit overclocks differently so you can't tell that it won't go 4.4GHz.some chips may not even cross 4.2GHz where as some reach 5 GHz and go beyond that for example the one in toppy's link that processor reached 5.1GHz on air.


----------



## topgear (Oct 7, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

^^ +1 to that and most of the review units are cherrypicked 

and coming to the overclokc, stock cooler and temps this is the best article one can read :
AMD A10-5800K Trinity Desktop APU Review - AMD A10-5800K Trinity Overclocking - Legit Reviews


----------



## ranjitsd (Oct 7, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



topgear said:


> ^^ +1 to that and most of the review units are cherrypicked
> 
> and coming to the overclokc, stock cooler and temps this is the best article one can read :
> AMD A10-5800K Trinity Desktop APU Review - AMD A10-5800K Trinity Overclocking - Legit Reviews


"Putting a $100 CPU cooler on a $120 processor isn't something many will do, so we focused on air cooling today with factory CPU cooling solutions. "


----------



## sukesh1090 (Oct 7, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

nice article.here is what i got,


> Pair the GIGABYTE GA-F2A85X-UP4 with the AMD A10-5800K and you're right around the $260 mark, $70 less than the cost of the Intel Core i7 3770K alone. That would be enough to pick up a 16GB kit of memory, or a 120GB-128GB SSD on sale!
> 
> Legit Bottom Line: The AMD A10-5800K will easily run your day to day applications without an issue and if you're looking to do some light gaming you're golden. The AMD A10-5800K featuring the AMD Radeon HD 7660D you will be able to run the latest DirectX 11 games with some of the eye candy turned on.



btw looks like even piledriver is taking hit from shared resources.so a big question mark on piledriver's performance.


----------



## Yoda (Oct 7, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

I live in Bangalore. Any idea when A10-5800K would be available in India ?

And is it OK to directly order the product online from AMD website / Amazon or should I wait for them till they are available in India.


----------



## topgear (Oct 8, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

^^ I think you better wait till they available locally



ranjitsd said:


> "Putting a $100 CPU cooler on a $120 processor isn't something many will do, so we focused on air cooling today with factory CPU cooling solutions. "



they should have posted the cinebench result at 5Ghz speed 

and coming to the stock cpu cooler and OC -- well, actually it's utter crap when it comes to OC as most people won't run the cpu in lab temps here for sure .. so anyone looking forward to OC this should add at-least a Rs.2-3k cpu cooler and the max limit one can hit should be around ~4.5 Ghz on air cooling - if one can hit more without overheating consider that as a nice bonus.



sukesh1090 said:


> nice article.here is what i got,
> 
> 
> btw looks like even piledriver is taking hit from shared resources.so a big question mark on piledriver's performance.



what's the use of 16GB memory Kit when for day to day apps and gaming even 8GB is enough ! a SSD drive should be a nice addition but that won't even boost a single fps isn games and why would anyone want to compare a 3770k and  5800k - they are both different and coming to the cpu only performance 3770k is a lot ahead - so people who needs cpu only performance or gamers with god budget will still consider a intel SB/IB cpu based rig Only people who will use the apu gfx core will find the top of the line Trinity APus most interesting - come on, they are paying not only for the CPU part but for the gfx core as well - so why not use it.

 and you are right about the lack of the cpu performance - even 'old' pehom II X4 can churn out ~4.9 cinebench score at ~4.2Ghz where 3.67 with 4.6Ghz is still 'low'.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Oct 8, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

^^
you didn't get me bro,there are many people who build a rig for about 30-35k with i7 @17-19k and spend only 2-3k for graphics card.so whats the use of that rig when it won't give even 15 FPS at 1080p.so whats the use of spending that much on i7 when you don't use it.in these case 5800k and 6670 which will cost lot lesser than i7 itself and give you near to 60 FPS at 1080p.
btw PII 955 BE will cross 5.0 in cinebench when oced to 4.2-4.3GHz.but still piledriver's quad core(modules) is actually not equal to a phenom quad core.so i guess it will be better to compare phenom and PD based on their price.


----------



## topgear (Oct 9, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

^^ AMD made phenom II history now no matter how good it was and talking about Trinity - it's cpu part is based on "not so efficient" PD core combined with mediocre gpu core - so basically instead of making a cpu/apu from the scratch they have just combined two products into same package .. now this may look like a successful formula but in the long run it won't succeed - Why and How ? Read on ..

when I used the word mediocre gfx core this is the reason : In real games 7660D can't even beat a low end gaming gu :
AMD Trinity for Desktops. Part 1: Graphics Core. Page 6 - X-bit labs
AMD Trinity for Desktops. Part 1: Graphics Core. Page 7 - X-bit labs

now it may play games at HD resolution but a gamer really should be concerned about this ? The Hybrid gfx may sound interesting but in reality it's not so great :
Review: AMD A10-5800K Dual Graphics evaluation - CPU - HEXUS.net - Page 3
GPU : F1 2011, Civilization V, Battlefield 3 - AMD A10-5800K et A8-5600K : APU desktop, deuxime ! - HardWare.fr

and a gamer always prefers to buy a discrete gpu and how well trinity performs when a high end discrete gpu is used :
AnandTech - AMD A10-5800K & A8-5600K Review: Trinity on the Desktop, Part 2
AMD Trinity for Desktops. Part 2: Socket FM2 Platform and AMD A10-5800K Processor Review. Page 7 - X-bit labs

now coming to the most important thing price per dollar/rs.

5800k costs $130 + HD6670 GDDr5 costs $85 = $215

now what we can get @ $ 215 from Intel and AMD gpu section :
HD6770 @ $ 90 and Core i3 2310 costs $125 = $215

so which platform will offer superior performance in games at the same price ? decide yourself and if Intel decides to reduce the price of it's core i3 line up then what will happen to Trinity ?


----------



## sukesh1090 (Oct 9, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

^^
still i am confused bro,because what i got from those links was that 5800k is still a better bet over intel i3 3000 and if i guess it right then there is some problem in drivers because in dirt 3 dual graphics showed an excellent 40% increase in FPS but in others it is going less than the FPS got when there is no crossfire so i guess it may be fixed with future driers.


----------



## Skud (Oct 9, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



topgear said:


> 5800k costs $130 + HD6670 GDDr5 costs $85 = $215
> 
> now what we can get @ $ 215 from Intel and AMD gpu section :
> HD6770 @ $ 90 and Core i3 2310 costs $125 = $215
> ...




Where are you getting 6770 for just $5 more than a 6670? And if the prices are correct, people buying Trinity may easily opt for 6770 for just $5 extra. Platform wise AMD's chipsets are far superior to their Intel counterpart at similar price. Plus the upgrade path is better in FM2 if rumors are to be believed.

And if you are talking about solely gaming with a discrete card, in more than 90% games, the CPU hardly matters to your gameplay experience (not talking about fps only). Check the following for discrete GPU performance, here's a true gamer card, HD7870 and apart from Codemasters' games, the CPU hardly matters at 1080p and highest settings:-

AMD Trinity A10-5800K vs Intel Ivy Bridge i5-3470 - Discrete GPU Gaming Performance by VR-Zone.com

And those Anandtech results are funny to say the least, so with a discrete graphics card we are going to play at 1024x768, really? 

But I do agree, if you run any software which need CPU muscle or power consumption is a factor, a low-end Core i3 or even a Pentium is the way to go. For general all-round usage and HTPC, Trinity is the way to go.


----------



## topgear (Oct 10, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



Skud said:


> Where are you getting 6770 for just $5 more than a 6670? And if the prices are correct, people buying Trinity may easily opt for 6770 for just $5 extra. Platform wise AMD's chipsets are far superior to their Intel counterpart at similar price. Plus the upgrade path is better in FM2 if rumors are to be believed.



ll the prices are from newegg and Trinity's gpu part can't be used to make a hybrid CF setup with HD6770 AFAIK.



> And if you are talking about solely gaming with a discrete card, in more than 90% games, the CPU hardly matters to your gameplay experience (not talking about fps only). Check the following for discrete GPU performance, here's a true gamer card, HD7870 and apart from Codemasters' games, the CPU hardly matters at 1080p and highest settings:-
> 
> AMD Trinity A10-5800K vs Intel Ivy Bridge i5-3470 - Discrete GPU Gaming Performance by VR-Zone.com
> 
> And those Anandtech results are funny to say the least, so with a discrete graphics card we are going to play at 1024x768, really?



ok .. leave alone the result of anadtech but what about xbitlabs ?? and cpu does not matter much when it comes to HD gaming with good visual settings unlike gpu but sometime tha depends upon the games too and if cpu does not matter much then instead of getting a trinity APU one can opt for a similarly or even lower priced Intel cpu @ ~130 or below and a powerful discrete gpu .. sure they can opt for a Trinity APU and a powerful GPU too but then what will be the use of the APUs built in GPU core ? and why one would want to pay for it if they don't use it ?



> But I do agree, if you run any software which need CPU muscle or power consumption is a factor, a low-end Core i3 or even a Pentium is the way to go. For general all-round usage and HTPC, Trinity is the way to go.



completely agree with this .. Trinity is more HTPC oriented but not so for a gaming pc .. if one can use the APUs gpu core and can be happy with it then fine .. even they can increase the performance by using a HD6670 ( but for how long it would be available ?? ) but if a person wants only gaming and running not so cpu hungry apps then a low end Intel core i3 cpu and a powerful AMD gpu is a more viable solution.


----------



## Skud (Oct 10, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



topgear said:


> ok .. leave alone the result of anadtech but what about xbitlabs ?? and cpu does not matter much when it comes to HD gaming with good visual settings unlike gpu but sometime tha depends upon the games too and if cpu does not matter much then instead of getting a trinity APU one can opt for a similarly or even lower priced Intel cpu @ ~130 or below and a powerful discrete gpu .. sure they can opt for a Trinity APU and a powerful GPU too but then what will be the use of the APUs built in GPU core ? and why one would want to pay for it if they don't use it ?




But the same is true for Intel CPUs as well, what am I doing with the graphics core of my 2600k? Nothing! I would have loved couple of more cores instead of that or just the CPU at a lesser price.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Oct 10, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

@skud,
lol yeah why anadtech is using 1024X768 for game testing?

@topgear,
there are 50% of the gamers who buy descent graphics card but there are other 50% who usually buy a card <6670 and spend on more on processor and they use the system for gaming.so in these 50% cases i guess 5800k will prove worthier than the other similarly priced processor with its ability to hybrid with discrete one.yeah there is some driver problem i guess because in dirt showdown the dual graphics show very good improvement over single at 1080p but it gets less FPS than single card setup in batman arkham city so there must be some problem in arkham city or in driver.
btw one thing i observed was that the performance of 5800k's internal gpu improves when we shift from DX9 to DX11. have you observed this?


----------



## vickybat (Oct 11, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



Skud said:


> But the same is true for Intel CPUs as well, what am I doing with the graphics core of my 2600k? Nothing! I would have loved couple of more cores instead of that or just the CPU at a lesser price.



For couple of more cores, socket 2011 would have been better for you. No point of complaining on baseless facts.
Things don't work out that way.

Besides, gpu isn't just for gaming only. You can put that graphics core of yours into good use by utilizing quick sync. Besides trinity gpu's also assist in open-cl computing and intel's haswell gpu promises the same.
Open-cl is a big step towards gpgpu and heterogeneous computing. So graphics cores in future iterations from both companies will significantly matter.


----------



## topgear (Oct 11, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



Skud said:


> But the same is true for Intel CPUs as well, what am I doing with the graphics core of my 2600k? Nothing! I would have loved couple of more cores instead of that or just the CPU at a lesser price.



just get a core i5 2550K 



sukesh1090 said:


> @skud,
> lol yeah why anadtech is using 1024X768 for game testing?
> 
> @topgear,
> ...



DX11 gpus should perform better with DX11 titles 

anyway, what I figured out is HD6670+5800k Hybrid CF = ~HD6750 - so getting a HD6770 / *HD7770* with lesser or similarly priced cpu is much better and the way you explained the scenario translates that 5800K buyers should opt for a HD6670 at the same time to get all the benefits of Hybrid CF ? but for how long you think HD6670 will be available and what if the user upgrades to a better gfx card ?


----------



## Skud (Oct 11, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

I think we are deviating from the main point here. Fact is you want the best IGP atm, you have to go for Trinity. Hybrid CF is really a bonus IMO, just like dual GPU it's not something many people will opt for. If you are going to buy a discrete card at the beginning, then things are different. But not always you have the budget to start with, so Trinity has its place IMO. And it's no slouch either, if you want to get a discrete graphics card down the line. And for a family PC, I can't see anything better than this.

The major problem that may hit Trinity harder is the price of the motherboard. Unless board maker's ramp up their game, it won't be viable. This image from Kitguru is disturbing, and Trinity may suffer a similar fate:-

*www.kitguru.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/Where-should-FX-play-KitGuru-Question.jpg



vickybat said:


> For couple of more cores, socket 2011 would have been better for you. No point of complaining on baseless facts.
> Things don't work out that way.
> 
> Besides, gpu isn't just for gaming only. You can put that graphics core of yours into good use by utilizing quick sync. Besides trinity gpu's also assist in open-cl computing and intel's haswell gpu promises the same.
> Open-cl is a big step towards gpgpu and heterogeneous computing. *So graphics cores in future iterations from both companies will significantly matter.*




That's exactly my point. You have to see the whole picture, just picking up the CPU or GPU part in isolation is not going to do justice for the whole product.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Oct 11, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

trinity is for those who wants a good gaming pc which can play games at around 1366X768 or 1600X900 resolutions with smooth playable FPS pc at 20-25k. how is it possible to fit either a i5 which takes half of the budget or fx quad core which takes more than 1/3rd of the budget and above that you still need to add a graphics card.so how the person will build a descent gaming pc with these processors and gfx cards which alone takes most of the budget.about 1 year back we had athlon II and Phenom II but now they are not available so there is no other option.always we can't compare products purely in terms of performance we have to also look at the price and also see if there is any viable option at the same price range.
so lets build a pc for 25k,
HDD 500GB  -    4.5k
RAM 4 GB    -    1.5k
PSU 400-450W- 3k
cabinet      -     1.5k
KB and mouse-  0.7k
mobo         -     5 to 6k
UPS 600va  -     1.5k
total          -     around 19k
a 2nd gen core i3 costs 7- 7.5k which shoots the budget by 1k and gaming performance 10 FPS in most games.so no gaming in this rig for sure.
so lets replace i3 with 5880k at 8k which shoots budget by 2k and gaming performance minimum 30 FPS in most of the games so you can game on.when comes to processing power i am damn sure that no one one will use this rig for video encoding or for photoshop etc., and the remaining browsing,office works you won't see any difference and when comes to winrar mostly you will save 20 secs or may be 1 min with i3 thats it.


----------



## Skud (Oct 11, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

Encoding performance is not that bad, you have to keep in mind this is a $130 CPU:-

AMD A10-5800K Trinity APU Review > Encoding Performance - TechSpot Reviews

We need full-featured microATX boards without flashy heatsinks, mindless buttons for easy OC etc. within 5k. Currently the mobo prices are more than the A10 5800k itself and that will be a deterrent for lot many users.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Oct 11, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

found two boards in newegg which are inside the budget i have mentioned but don't know about indian prices,
BIOSTAR Hi-Fi A85W FM2 AMD A85X -$95

ASUS F2A85-M/CSM FM2 AMD A85X  -$110

@skud,
in your link i found *this* more interesting,with GTx580 i5 3xxx and 5800k performs almost similar.


----------



## Skud (Oct 11, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

Check post #253.


----------



## dabster (Oct 12, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



sukesh1090 said:


> trinity is for those who wants a good gaming pc which can play games at around 1366X768 or 1600X900 resolutions with smooth playable FPS pc at 20-25k. how is it possible to fit either a i5 which takes half of the budget or fx quad core which takes more than 1/3rd of the budget and above that you still need to add a graphics card.so how the person will build a descent gaming pc with these processors and gfx cards which alone takes most of the budget.about 1 year back we had athlon II and Phenom II but now they are not available so there is no other option.always we can't compare products purely in terms of performance we have to also look at the price and also see if there is any viable option at the same price range.
> so lets build a pc for 25k,
> HDD 500GB  -    4.5k
> RAM 4 GB    -    1.5k
> ...



+ 1 to this. I agree. I am not fond of simple math processors.  which any core i3/5/7 are.
That is exactly the thought I have in here.. HTPC with decent ganing.


----------



## anky (Oct 12, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

can anyone tell me when amd-trinity A10 is going to launch in india?(in laptops)
will it be available by diwali?


----------



## ico (Oct 12, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

I'd take this anyday over Core i3. Better package overall.


----------



## topgear (Oct 13, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



anky said:


> can anyone tell me when amd-trinity A10 is going to launch in india?(in laptops)
> will it be available by diwali?



you better follow this thread :
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-netbooks/158112-trinity-laptops-here.html


----------



## dabster (Oct 13, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



Skud said:


> The major problem that may hit Trinity harder is the price of the motherboard. Unless board maker's ramp up their game, it won't be viable. This image from Kitguru is disturbing, and Trinity may suffer a similar fate:-



^ its a simple dynamics of market which makes the price. even the a55 fm1 board when released for llano weren't cheap and that is somehow maybe going to be the case for a85x fm2 boards right now. But check the prices down the line 3-4 months they will reduce. Just for comparison a55 boards are available for 2.5k(yes) also. Also don't forget you still have the option to use the almost equally capable a75 mobos for trinity if you are price conscious.

Anyways let's see indian launches/prices by biostar gigabyte etc..


----------



## Skud (Oct 13, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

I am talking about the top of the line chipset which should be available in cheaper iterations. 3 slots for graphics for this setup? Someone must be joking hard. We need cheaper mobos right now, as simple as that. Forget about down the line, by that time the CPU will also shed some of its initial price keeping the situation same.


----------



## Skud (Oct 22, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

Excellent review of A8 5600K, faster than Pentium G2120 and Core i3 21xx, IGP as fast as GeForce 440 1GB:-

A8-5600K vs. Pentium G2120 CPU Review | Hardware Secrets


----------



## Skud (Oct 26, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

Couple of good motherboard reviews:-

Sapphire Pure Platinum A85XT Motherboard Review | KitGuru

ASUS F2A85-M PRO Review - Introduction


----------



## topgear (Oct 27, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

though there's plenty of Sapphire gfx cards available buying a Sapphire mobo is next to impossible due to non availability ...

BTW, here comes some more :
HARDOCP - Introduction - GIGABYTE F2A85X-UP4 Socket FM2 Motherboard Review
MSI FM2-A85XA-GD65 Motherboard | Hardware Secrets
Review of Biostar HiFi A85X Socket FM2 Trinity motherboard with A10-5800K processor - OCWorkbench >>> | OCWorkbench >>>


----------



## dabster (Oct 27, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



topgear said:


> though there's plenty of Sapphire gfx cards available buying a Sapphire mobo is next to impossible due to non availability ...
> 
> BTW, here comes some more :
> HARDOCP - Introduction - GIGABYTE F2A85X-UP4 Socket FM2 Motherboard Review
> ...



That biostar board is on my radar  waiting for it to be available - Also priced good $103(really ?) (for high end board its a steal.)


----------



## Skud (Oct 27, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

I found the MSI best, as it offers the full 8 SATA 3 ports instead of offering useless eSATA ports.


----------



## topgear (Oct 28, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

Twins from Asrock 

FM2A85X Extreme4 and FM2A85X Extreme4-M

*news.softpedia.com/news/ASRock-Launches-Two-Extreme4-All-Black-AMD-FM2-Motherboards-302469.shtml


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 28, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



dabster said:


> That biostar board is on my radar  waiting for it to be available - Also priced good $103(really ?) (for high end board its a steal.)



I am also on it.The price spot is sweet,for such a deal.


----------



## kartikoli (Oct 28, 2012)

Any a75 chipset mobo available in India


----------



## Skud (Oct 28, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

Here you go:-

Motherboards - Buy Computer Components Online at Best Prices in India Only at Flipkart.com


----------



## dabster (Oct 28, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



kartikoli said:


> Any a75 chipset mobo available in India


..and which socket? these come in for FM1 as well as FM2.


----------



## MANOfJosh (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi All,

The FM2 Trinity motherboards and processors are available in US and UK in leading online stores say eBay, Amazon but don't ship to India. Are they available in India yet? If not, please advice which online websites from other countries offer shipping to India. Thanks in advance.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 28, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

^^Assuming, socket FM2 motherboards and AMD A8/A10 APU's(Trinity) to hit Indian shores by mid November or start of December,2012.
Of course you could have it well before on online shopping sites(Indian) than Brick-and-Mortar Retail stores.


----------



## kartikoli (Oct 31, 2012)

Sorry for the late reply I was building an entry level Trinity setup for a very casual gaming rig and have zeroed to A75  chipset pairing with dual core for a low budget of 7000~8000 
So I am waiting for these FM2 sockets to hit Indian shores as my secondary rig is lying opened since 2 weeks

Please advice as I have already opened a suggestion thread for the same


----------



## Yoda (Oct 31, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

Hi,
I inquired with AVNET and I was told AMD Trinity APU will be available in a weeks time.


----------



## kartikoli (Oct 31, 2012)

Yoda said:


> Hi,
> I inquired with AVNET and I was told AMD Trinity APU will be available in a weeks time.



Wow finally ....... lets see what can I get in my range


----------



## topgear (Nov 1, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



kartikoli said:


> Sorry for the late reply I was building an entry level Trinity setup for a very casual gaming rig and have zeroed to A75  chipset pairing with dual core for a low budget of 7000~8000
> So I am waiting for these FM2 sockets to hit Indian shores as my secondary rig is lying opened since 2 weeks
> 
> Please advice as I have already opened a suggestion thread for the same



get nothing less than a A6-5400K and for mobos you may want to have a look at this 
ASRock Unveils its Socket FM2 Motherboard Lineup for Overclockers | techPowerUp


----------



## kartikoli (Nov 1, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



topgear said:


> get nothing less than a A6-5400K and for mobos you may want to have a look at this
> ASRock Unveils its Socket FM2 Motherboard Lineup for Overclockers | techPowerUp



thanks for the suggestion anyways who handle asrock RMA?
i dont know how good the company is. does it match up with companies like gigabyte, asus , msi etc...


----------



## kartikoli (Nov 6, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

any news on availability?


----------



## Vyom (Nov 6, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



kartikoli said:


> any news on availability?



Word of mouth. It may available by this month's end.
Source: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...-help-needed-finalize-config.html#post1778687


----------



## topgear (Nov 7, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



kartikoli said:


> thanks for the suggestion anyways who handle asrock RMA?



Digicare ...



> i dont know how good the company is. does it match up with companies like gigabyte, asus , msi etc...



good enough


----------



## kartikoli (Nov 7, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Word of mouth. It may available by this month's end.
> Source: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...-help-needed-finalize-config.html#post1778687


Now I  am losing out my patience .....


topgear said:


> Digicare ...
> 
> 
> 
> good enough



Thanks


----------



## Vyom (Nov 7, 2012)

kartikoli said:


> Now I  am losing out my patience .....



You can't loose patience more then me. I even thought to built new Intel as primary PC. But keeping my cool.


----------



## kartikoli (Nov 8, 2012)

Vyom said:


> You can't loose patience more then me. I even thought to built new Intel as primary PC. But keeping my cool.



I always get a stare from my sister for destroying her PC ( mera computer kharab kardiya apni kabiliyat me)
I promissed her that it will be fixed by first week of November Now she will have a real go at me


----------



## Vyom (Nov 8, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



Yoda said:


> Hi,
> I inquired with AVNET and I was told AMD Trinity APU will be available in a weeks time.



So? What happened?


----------



## Ahmar (Nov 11, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

hey! guyz i postponed assembling my pc because of trinity processors becasue they are a lot better than the llano(a8 3870k) , in almost the same price, they are  already their in the united states , Till when do i have to wait guyz??


----------



## Skud (Nov 11, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

Expect next month.


----------



## Ahmar (Nov 11, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

will it be same price or a lot more high priced??? in us it is very cheap.. 120 usd....


----------



## sumonpathak (Nov 11, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



Yoda said:


> Hi,
> I inquired with AVNET and I was told AMD Trinity APU will be available in a weeks time.



actually its more of a December release...



Ahmar said:


> will it be same price or a lot more high priced??? in us it is very cheap.. 120 usd....



since they will be competing with Intel i3 and i5's..except similar prices..a bit more maybe..because the gpu really kicks a$$..


----------



## Ahmar (Nov 11, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

hmm so i have to wait till december or should i buy a llano????


----------



## sumonpathak (Nov 11, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

wait till December....llano is pretty much EOL now 
as for graphics perf...they are good  trust me..


----------



## Ahmar (Nov 11, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

after launch how much time will it take to come to local market(nehru place)??


----------



## Vyom (Nov 11, 2012)

It's already launched dude.
Just not coming to India yet. :/


----------



## Ahmar (Nov 11, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

That is what i am asking after launching in india when will it come to local market..?
and if u have any official launch dates it will be helpfull..


----------



## sumonpathak (Nov 11, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

as i said....expect December


----------



## Ahmar (Nov 11, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

too long..  i will try ... :/


----------



## topgear (Nov 11, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



sumonpathak said:


> as i said....expect December



as x-mas gift  anyway, I think sellers/distributors have not emptied their FM1 stock still so FM2 products are taking too long to show up in the market


----------



## kartikoli (Nov 11, 2012)

Local dealer told me that it will be available in last week of December in Lucknow 
I will buy online for sure


----------



## sumonpathak (Nov 11, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



topgear said:


> as x-mas gift  anyway, I think sellers/distributors have not emptied their FM1 stock still so FM2 products are taking too long to show up in the market


its more of an allocation problem..we dont even have media samples


----------



## Ahmar (Nov 11, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

In this bemchmark AnandTech - AMD A10-5800K & A8-5600K Review: Trinity on the Desktop, Part 1 there is not much difference between the llano and the trinity???? why so???


----------



## topgear (Nov 12, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



sumonpathak said:


> its more of an allocation problem..we dont even have media samples



reminds of the earlier availability issue of Keplar - though there was plenty of review samples not so much on the open market though the situation is fixed now - anyway, as for now be happy with this 
*www.cpu-world.com/news_2012/2012101701_AMD_to_cut_prices_of_A4-Series_APUs.html

a dual core APU with decent gfx chip just for $ 30 !!!!


----------



## dabster (Nov 14, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



topgear said:


> reminds of the earlier availability issue of Keplar - though there was plenty of review samples not so much on the open market though the situation is fixed now - anyway, as for now be happy with this
> AMD to cut prices of A4-Series APUs
> 
> a dual core APU with decent gfx chip just for $ 30 !!!!



That makes AMD offering more sweet.. for much smaller budgets. btw, any news on availability ?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 21, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

can any of these new Trinity APU's be crossfired with HD 7770


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 21, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

^^ no


----------



## vickybat (Nov 21, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



CommanderShawnzer said:


> can any of these new Trinity APU's be crossfired with HD 7770



It can be if the fm2 board has 2 pci-e slots. But not without disabling the igp inside the APU.


P.S- Oh i guess i misinterpreted what you were asking. If you meant cf'ing a single 7770 with its igp, then no. Its not possible.
Cf with igp is only limited to a 6670 afaik.


----------



## Skud (Nov 21, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

you know right. 

A very interesting read:-

The Rise and Fall of AMD


----------



## Cilus (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

^^ Skud, really nice article, thanks for sharing. Just sharing another info....Do you guys no why AMD has chosen *K* prefix to all their in house Processors?  
Actually K stands for Kryptonite, only material that can harm Superman, aka the all mighty Intel.


----------



## topgear (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

So even AMD has now started considering Intel as Superman  - so what AMD thinks about their own APU/CPu now ? 

one hint : between Kryptonite ( we all know what type of people use this ) and Superman - who always wins ?


----------



## sumonpathak (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

Kryptonite


----------



## Skud (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

OT: tg's changed his avatar.


----------



## vkl (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

Hybrid crossfirex options with AMD APUs:


*i.imgur.com/5W2TR.jpg?1

As far as llano APUs are concerned the desktop A4 series APUs IGP can be crossfired with radeon HD6350 DDR3 or Radeon HD 6450 GDDR5.
The desktop (A6 and A8) llano APUs can be combined with HD6450 GDRR5,HD6570 DDR3,HD6670 GDDR5 for hybrid crossfirex.


*i.imgur.com/9uVK7.png?1

The A10 trinity works with hd6670 GDDR5 and hd6570DDR3 for hybrid crossfirex.
There is no confirmation whether DDR3 version of hd6670 and GDDR5 version of hd6570 work with hybrid crossfirex.


----------



## Ahmar (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

Any news about the launch......
a forum member posted that he was invited for the launch today in new delhi...

Any news about the launch......
a forum member posted that he was invited for the launch today in new delhi...

Any news about the launch......
a forum member posted that he was invited for the launch today in new delhi...


----------



## ranjitsd (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



vkl said:


> Hybrid crossfirex options with AMD APUs:
> 
> 
> *i.imgur.com/5W2TR.jpg?1
> ...



6990d2 oops


----------



## sumonpathak (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

err...6690d2...
get glasses


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



Skud said:


> A very interesting read:-
> 
> The Rise and Fall of AMD



nice article. TFS.



Skud said:


> OT: tg's changed his avatar.



same reaction from me. BTW TG's new avatar suites his signature 



sumonpathak said:


> err...6690d2...
> get glasses



6670 + A6/A8 is shown as 6990D2. big typo.


----------



## sumonpathak (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

ya...there is no 6990D2....even Google doesn't help...
although i could be wrong..since FM1 is not very enticing


----------



## vkl (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

"6990D2" displayed in the first image is not the correct name.It is 6690D2.


----------



## topgear (Nov 23, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



vkl said:


> The A10 trinity works with hd6670 GDDR5 and hd6570DDR3 for hybrid crossfirex.
> There is no confirmation whether DDR3 version of hd6670 and GDDR5 version of hd6570 work with hybrid crossfirex.



here's the Hybrid CFX links for Trinity :
AMD Radeon Dual Graphics

and HD6570 GDDR5 and HD6670 DDr3 should just work fine. Anyway, people who are thinking about getting a Dual Core 5300 Trinity APU which has HD7480D gpu core won't be able to Hybrid CFX with any discrete gfx card - even not HD6450.



Skud said:


> OT: tg's changed his avatar.





Sam said:


> same reaction from me. BTW TG's new avatar suites his signature



not the old signature but it suits the new signature for sure


----------



## vkl (Nov 23, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



topgear said:


> here's the Hybrid CFX links for Trinity :
> AMD Radeon Dual Graphics
> 
> and HD6570 GDDR5 and HD6670 DDr3 should just work fine. Anyway, people who are thinking about getting a Dual Core 5300 Trinity APU which has HD7480D gpu core won't be able to Hybrid CFX with any discrete gfx card - even not HD6450.



Have seen that link.

*i.imgur.com/Q6XN1.png?1

When llano came out first only GDDR5 version of hd6670 and DDR3 version of hd6570 were shown in the support list for hybrid crossfirex with llano APUs.
This was what shown in the first image by vr-zone in the previous post.
In AMD's official site it shows Hd6670 and hd6570 without any memory specifications which should ideally mean that all memory versions of these cards should be supported
but still not fully sure about it.


----------



## topgear (Nov 24, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

just to clear your doubts 
AMD Trinity: A10-5800K & A8-5600K 2nd Gen APUs | silentpcreview.com - HD6570 GDDR5 used for Hybrid CF.
Gladiator Desolator A10-5800K 4.40GHz Trinity OC CrossFire Gaming PC - Aria PC - HD6670 DDr3 used for Hybrid CF.


----------



## vkl (Nov 24, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

Yes,saw some sales links like these but did not found a single review with 6670 ddr3 for hybrid crossfirex.
Looks like hd6670ddr3 works though.


----------



## ranjitsd (Nov 24, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

AMD launches A-Series processors in India starting Rs. 3,000 | NDTV Gadgets


----------



## Ahmar (Nov 24, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



ranjitsd said:


> AMD launches A-Series processors in India starting Rs. 3,000 | NDTV Gadgets



Any news when they will be available in local market????


----------



## topgear (Nov 25, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

not before December for sure - wait for the Christmas gift


----------



## kartikoli (Nov 25, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



topgear said:


> not before December for sure - wait for the Christmas gift



you broke my heart


----------



## Neo (Nov 25, 2012)

Any word on the mobos with FM2? I did not see a single one in India.


----------



## sumonpathak (Nov 25, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

officially they are ASUS


time to harass the distries...


----------



## Neo (Nov 25, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

So when are these going to be available in market? Same Christmas? Or are these available already?


----------



## sumonpathak (Nov 25, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

as i said..time to harass the distries...


----------



## Ahmar (Nov 25, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket FM2


----------



## topgear (Nov 26, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



kartikoli said:


> you broke my heart



blame it on AMD  for such clumsy marketing delay.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 29, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

*Finally!*

Trinity shows up on Klipfart. Only one entry though.  And that too "coming soon"....  

*i.imgur.com/tJjg0.png

AMD 3.4 GHz FM2 A4-5300 Processor | Processor | Flipkart.com


----------



## Ahmar (Nov 29, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



Vyom said:


> *Finally!*
> 
> Trinity shows up on Klipfart. Only one entry though.  And that too "coming soon"....
> 
> ...



You made my day  what about a10 ????

*i.imgur.com/qJgdU.png

And the Fm2 mob
*i.imgur.com/qJgdU.png


----------



## topgear (Nov 30, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

as expected not before December and A10 apus will be available too for sure - just give it some time.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 30, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

December just after a* DAY*...

Still,according to AMD's foolish policies and inordinate delays,not to expect before another 10~15 days or so.
Our Indian distributors should also be blamed equally...


----------



## Ahmar (Nov 30, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

The a4-5300 available for 3047/-
*i.imgur.com/uFdgQ.png


----------



## Neo (Nov 30, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

A10, some soon bro.


----------



## mohsin20 (Dec 3, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

AMD A10-5800K coming soon on flipkart.

AMD A10-5800K | Processor | Flipkart.com


----------



## topgear (Dec 4, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

here, this should help decide which Trinity APU is good for what :

AnandTech - AMD Trinity Buyer's Guide


----------



## vkl (Dec 4, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

FM2 motherboards for trintity processors are available at smcinternational.


----------



## Myth (Dec 4, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



topgear said:


> here, this should help decide which Trinity APU is good for what :
> 
> AnandTech - AMD Trinity Buyer's Guide



Very neatly explained. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Neo (Dec 4, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

The first ATX Board
MSI FM2-A85XA-G65 Motherboard | Motherboard | Flipkart.com

Well, it seems like no A75 boards are coming.
and the one's featuring A55 should be ~3k IMO.


----------



## Ahmar (Dec 4, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



Neo said:


> The first ATX Board
> MSI FM2-A85XA-G65 Motherboard | Motherboard | Flipkart.com
> 
> Well, it seems like no A75 boards are coming.
> and the one's featuring A55 should be ~3k IMO.



NO a75? it is available in other website(smc international) and a75 is the best bang for buck(afaik)


----------



## Neo (Dec 6, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

^^Where did you see a A75 Board? Well yea, A75 is the best bang for buck, but now A85X are also VFM.


----------



## Ahmar (Dec 6, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

Newegg.com - Computer Hardware, Motherboards, AMD Motherboards, FM2


----------



## Neo (Dec 6, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

._.
That is Newegg.com
In India, they are not available.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Dec 6, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

If any one is interested to know,
28nm Trinity Successor Rumored To Debut in Q2 2013


----------



## Neo (Dec 7, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

"Rumoured" 
Its AMD, Don't believe if its unbelievable.


----------



## topgear (Dec 7, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



Neo said:


> The first ATX Board
> MSI FM2-A85XA-G65 Motherboard | Motherboard | Flipkart.com
> 
> Well, it seems like no A75 boards are coming.
> and the one's featuring A55 should be ~3k IMO.



I'm just LOLing by seeing the way flipkart is stocking the Trinity products - they have stocked A4 5300 before stocking any FM2 mortherboard and now they a A85 mobo which costs ~8k  - what they expect ? people are dumb enough to pair up A4 5300 and a pricey A85 mobo


----------



## Neo (Dec 7, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

^^ Well, I think flipkart is just putting up the processors and the mobos in the catalog as soon as they become  available to them. Also who said that if we buy the processor from them then we "have" to the mobo from them as well 
But yea, if someone wants to buy a trinity rig from only them, 8k mobo with a 3k processor is lol.


----------



## topgear (Dec 9, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

^^ here's the proper deal  before clicking on the link guess from which site they are

ASUS F2A85-M-LE @ 6k ( link )
AMD A10-5800K @ 8.65k ( link )


----------



## Neo (Dec 9, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



topgear said:


> ^^ here's the proper deal  before clicking on the link guess from which site they are
> 
> ASUS F2A85-M-LE @ 6k ( link )
> AMD A10-5800K @ 8.65k ( link )


Techshop.in would be the last place for me to to anything. But at least they were the first one to get it. But overpriced. A10 would be vfm in 7.5k - 8k IMO. 
Also considering that A10 in priced lower than i3 in the US, so there were chances of that in India as well  but anyway ..
Oh and btw, thanks


----------



## topgear (Dec 10, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

you are welcome - let's some other shops stock this and see what happens to the price.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 10, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

Asus F2A85-M-LE is available in smcinternational @ 5.725K, 300 bucks cheaper than Techshop.in.

Check SMC, lots of budget FM2 motherboards have arrived, starting from 3.5K (MSI FM2-A55M-E33 AMD A55 ). I am sharing my analysis in the PC buying guide.


----------



## Neo (Dec 10, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

AMD A10-5800K | Processor | Flipkart.com
Wow! atleast better than techshop.in



Cilus said:


> Check, Flipkart, lots of budget FM2 motherboards have arrived, starting from 3.5K (MSI FM2-A55M-E33 AMD A55 ). I am sharing my analysis in the PC buying guide.



Where? I didn't see any.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 10, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

Sorry, I wrongly wrote Flipkart, it will be smcinternational.in


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 10, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



Neo said:


> Where? I didn't see any.



MSI mobo  click me


----------



## dabster (Dec 11, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



Neo said:


> AMD A10-5800K | Processor | Flipkart.com



Finally its available now. Isn't this little higher priced ? 8.4k. pondering.


----------



## ico (Dec 11, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

well, it is priced slightly above 3rd generation Core i3.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 11, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

Pairing A10-5800K with this mobo, a good idea? *ASUS's F2A85-M-LE*.


----------



## ico (Dec 11, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

^ get F2A85-M.

Not the LX. LX has only two RAM slots.


----------



## ranjitsd (Dec 11, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

what is the use  of 3 pci e* 16 slots


----------



## Skud (Dec 11, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

Nothing. We need good micro ATX boards, a single PCIe slot will do.


----------



## Neo (Dec 11, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



ico said:


> ^ get F2A85-M.
> 
> Not the LX. LX has only two RAM slots.



Considering the price LE makes sense. Also, no one is going to use more than 8GB RAM, so 2DIMMs is no issue.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 11, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



ico said:


> ^ get F2A85-M.
> 
> Not the LX. LX has only two RAM slots.



Extra RAM slots really justify the price increase of 1k? I don't think so. I will barely be able to utilize 8 GB from two slots. 
Especially when I am not much of a gamer or do any rendering etc.


----------



## Neo (Dec 11, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



Vyom said:


> Extra RAM slots really justify the price increase of 1k? I don't think so. I will barely be able to utilize 8 GB from two slots.
> Especially when I am not much of a gamer or do any rendering etc.



Yea, all you do is 'velapanti' , such as getting trolled @ #krow


----------



## Skud (Dec 11, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



Vyom said:


> Extra RAM slots really justify the price increase of 1k? I don't think so. I will barely be able to utilize 8 GB from two slots.
> Especially when I am not much of a gamer or do any rendering etc.




Depends on usage I think. I am so far pretty disappointed with almost all mobos having 7 SATA ports and offering an useless eSATA (only exception is MSI GD65). But then again, for most of the users even 7 ports are more than enough.


----------



## topgear (Dec 12, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

most people needs 2  Sata ports so 4 ports on m-atx mobo is more than enough but with ATX mobo there's lots of sapce so adding 2-3 more stata ports looks Ok but what's the use of e-sata/IEE1394 port nowadays anyway - every manufacturer should ditch this - with the invent of usb 3.0 they are no longer necessary.

BTW, what about the availability of A8-5600K - this should be more VFM considering the price of 5800K.


----------



## TheLetterD (Dec 12, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

According to Futuremark benchmarks The A4-5300(Rs. 3K) has a CPU comparable to Intel Core i3 540(5.5K on Flipkart) and a GPU almost as power full as the NVidia GT520(2.7K on Flipkart)!!!
Can anyone confirm that the actual real world performance too is as good as the benchmarks show it is??


----------



## dabster (Dec 14, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



TheLetterD said:


> According to Futuremark benchmarks The A4-5300(Rs. 3K) has a CPU comparable to Intel Core i3 540(5.5K on Flipkart) and a GPU almost as power full as the NVidia GT520(2.7K on Flipkart)!!!
> Can anyone confirm that the actual real world performance too is as good as the benchmarks show it is??



A4 and i3 are comparable..? can somebody kinda put some light on this..


----------



## Skud (Dec 14, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

This is a pretty good mATX mobo:-

Gigabyte GA-F2A85XM-D3H Socket FM2 Motherboard Review


Apart from just 03 audio jacks (and the color scheme), this mobo has them all. Performance is good too.


----------



## ico (Dec 14, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



dabster said:


> A4 and i3 are comparable..? can somebody kinda put some light on this..


Core i3-540 = first generation. A4 is still slower. A4 should be compared with Pentium G series.


----------



## TheLetterD (Dec 14, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



ico said:


> Core i3-540 = first generation. A4 is still slower. A4 should be compared with Pentium G series.



My LGA 775 ASUS motherboard just died! 
My Options are a 
1. G41 Motherboard + My Core 2 Duo E7200(3 Years old!) + A GT520 NOW
2. Some ASRock FM2 A55 Motherboard(I heard ASRock's build quality is great) + AMD A4 5300 + A graphic card in the future whenever I need one.
3. '' + AMD A6 5400K + A Graphic Card in the future whenever I need one.

Im looking for rig for my *HTPC*, and to use it for *light gaming* for my younger brother, one that will *last a while* so I want the motherboard to have *good build quality*. Can anyone tell me *if my Core 2 Duo is more powerful than an A4 or A6 trinity*? Im talking about the CPU performance here. Cuz the L2 cache in the A4 and A6 is quite less.
And *how long will my C2D last* if I use it? The thing is once it dies the motherboard will go to waste.
PLEASE HELP!


----------



## Cilus (Dec 14, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

There is no need for a whole new setup; get a new Gigabyte/Asus G41chipset based DDR3 motherboard. Price will be around 2.7K. Core2Duo E7200 is a good processor and I think it is better than A4, if not equal.


----------



## TheLetterD (Dec 15, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

Hmm 
Thanks Cilus
But the thing is Im really confused, these Benchmarks by Futuremark show that a Raedon 6550d is even more powerful than a GT640, but the latest A10's GPU (7660D) is is weaker than a HD5670. FutureMark GPU
And as far as the processors go, they show that the older A4 3400(Llano) is even more powerful than the yet to launch A8 5500(Trinity!)
And the A4 5300 is more powerful than the Intel Pentium G860!
Whats going on???
Can please someone help me and tell me which of these processor's and GPU's benchmarks are inaccurate?

*community.futuremark.com/hardware/cpu


----------



## ico (Dec 15, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

^ can you please stop reading useless synthetic benchmarks?  I'm taking about Futuremark/Passmark etc. Don't use those for comparison. Instead read reviews. Read such lists is the most stupid thing to do.

A8-5500's CPU (4 cores, higher clock speed but equal IPC) > A4-3400's CPU (2 cores, lower clock speed with equal IPC)

A8-5500's GPU should be at least 50% faster than A4-3400's.

Just go around and read spec tables in Wikipedia. You'll get a better idea than these useless lists.

btw, between Pentium G860 (2 cores, Intel HD 2000 graphics) and A8-5500, A8-5500 (4 cores + AMD HD 7560D) will be the better choice. Much faster CPU and GPU.


----------



## TheLetterD (Dec 15, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

Hmm got that, and another question(Slightly off topic) how will my E7200 do against the A6 5400K? The Clock speed of the A6 is WAY higher than my C2D's, but AFAIK higher clock speed shouldn't be the only factor that says how fast a proccy is.


----------



## ico (Dec 15, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



TheLetterD said:


> Hmm got that, and another question(Slightly off topic) how will my E7200 do against the A6 5400K? The Clock speed of the A6 is WAY higher than my C2D's, but AFAIK higher clock speed shouldn't be the only factor that says how fast a proccy is.


I consider them to have equal IPC. CPU wise A6-5400K will be faster but not by much since single module has a sharing penalty.

If you want a decent upgrade and money to be spent well, get any 4-core Trinity. 2 core Trinity (A4 Llano, A6 Trinity) is a no. Otherwise a new mobo for your E7200 + a discrete GPU will be better.


----------



## TheLetterD (Dec 15, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

Hmm, Thanks ico!  I THINK Ill get a A6 as soon as its out. Or maybe the A8 if they price it right in India. Lets see.


----------



## ico (Dec 15, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



TheLetterD said:


> Hmm, Thanks ico!  I THINK Ill get a A6 as soon as its out. Or maybe the A8 if they price it right in India. Lets see.


No, don't get A6.

Get A8. I added more to my post.


----------



## TheLetterD (Dec 16, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



ico said:


> No, don't get A6.
> 
> Get A8. I added more to my post.



Hmm, Ive heard that they priced both the A8s the same in the US. Why would they do that? 
Any idea abt the Indian price, and btw why does the Digit magazine say that the A10 5800K is priced at 7.2K where as Flipkart says 8.5K?


----------



## k.suvom (Dec 18, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

can i play battlefield 3 with a10-5800k without adding any gpu


----------



## ico (Dec 18, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



k.suvom said:


> can i play battlefield 3 with a10-5800k without adding any gpu


yes. 

You'll get 60 fps @ 720p, Low Settings.

or 30-40 fps @ 720p, Medium Settings.


----------



## topgear (Dec 19, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



TheLetterD said:


> Hmm, Ive heard that they priced both the A8s the same in the US. Why would they do that?
> Any idea abt the Indian price, and btw why does the Digit magazine say that the A10 5800K is priced at 7.2K where as Flipkart says 8.5K?



there's no doubt A10 5800k ( $120 newegg ) is overpriced here and same will be true for A8 5600k ( $110 newegg ) but currently only FK is selling 5800k at the lowest price possible in here and FK has also listed 5600k as coming soon but looking at the price I don't think lot's of people will be interested in this.


----------



## TheLetterD (Dec 19, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



topgear said:


> there's no doubt A10 5800k ( $120 newegg ) is overpriced here and same will be true for A8 5600k ( $110 newegg ) but currently only FK is selling 5800k at the lowest price possible in here and FK has also listed 5600k as coming soon but looking at the price I don't think lot's of people will be interested in this.



True True True. If the price of the A8 5600K doesn't drop below 6K by the last week of January, (Which is when I plan to upgrade my old PC, planning to use it as an HTPC and a light gaming one for my brother, 14) Ill get a Intel Pentium + HD6570/6670 Instead.
AMD screwed it up with Bulldozer, Llano wasn't THAT great either, they shouldn't screw this up. Arrghhh Price it right AMD!!!!


----------



## topgear (Dec 20, 2012)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

Intel Pentium cpu should costs less than a A10/A8 APU - so better aim for HD7770 or HD6770.


----------



## TheLetterD (Jan 5, 2013)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

Im getting really irritated. Ive made posts on Flipkart's facebook page and Im not getting any reply. Neither of the A8s are available, earlier the 5600K was listed as coming soon but now it is listed as 'Permanently Discontinued' 

And btw
Can anyone who works at AMD or Flipkart on this Forum, help me out and let me know the expected dates and if possible the pricing?
Would really appreciate it, thanks.


----------



## sumonpathak (Jan 5, 2013)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

i dont think the A8's will be here...
why not an A10?


----------



## TheLetterD (Jan 5, 2013)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

Slightly over my budget! This PC im getting is for light gaming and to use it as an HTPC! :/ Wanted to give this to my younger brother so that I could get an i5+GTX 660 Rig for myself. 
Meh I guess Ill go for the A10.


So the guy at FK told me that its delayed till March. Which sucks. Thanks a lot for nothing AMD.


----------



## topgear (Jan 6, 2013)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

this may sound a little offtopic but if acc to FK A8 won't show up before march then same is going to happen with FX-6300 I presume - can't say why but AMD is not interested anymore to sell PD based cpus ( read cpus around ~5-7k) anymore in here at-least.


----------



## TheLetterD (Jan 6, 2013)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

Stock Clearance? Maybe BD and Llano didnt sell well and lots of major shop keepers still have it in stock. Meh, IDK, I guess by the time all trinity processors are launched in India, you'll start seeing Kaveri (3rd Gen APUs) leaked launch-year plans and images etc.
So should I go for the A10? Or should I wait for the price to drop? Planning to get it in the last week of January.
BTW about the ASRock FM2 A75, A55 motherboards, I made a post on ASRock India's FB page. They say its already been launched, and will be available soon on Flipkart. Dont see it on 'Coming Soon' though.
Wonder when the stock will reach Chandigarh though.
Can anyone who is planning a trip to Nehru Place in the next few days confirm if they are available? 
These Mobos are really good VFM acc. to Anandtech and User reviews on New Egg.


----------



## ico (Jan 6, 2013)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

Buy A10-5800K + A75 chipset mobo.

You'll keep on thinking forever otherwise.


----------



## TheLetterD (Jan 6, 2013)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

Hmmm I guess Ill do that^
Thanks man!


----------



## Skud (Jan 8, 2013)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

AMD launches new Richland APU with 40% faster graphics at CES | KitGuru



> According to sources at AMD, these new Richland APUs will come bundled with some interesting software, including gesture and facial recognition – as well as wireless connectivity to TVs etc. Internally, the software will be smart enough to change the way that loads are balanced when something like streaming starts.
> 
> If AMD Richland doesn’t scream ‘designed for living rooms’, we don’t know what does. Then again, the wireless and facial recognition systems could prove very interesting in the car market. Bring your AMD Richland-powered tablet from home with all of your latest media downloaded – have it interface with the car’s computer as you sit inside – then after it confirms your identity, the media can stream wirelessly from the tablet to the in-car media system. Where the actual tablet sits would be relatively unimportant – just dock it anywhere with a suitable power connector when you need juice.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 8, 2013)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



Skud said:


> AMD launches new Richland APU with 40% faster graphics at CES | KitGuru



APU with 40% faster graphics, but what is the improvement of processor computation power.


----------



## Skud (Jan 8, 2013)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

Not much, as it will be PD based only, Kaveri is supposed to see the daylight in Q3, which should bring Steamroller, GCN,  HSA & 28nm to the table.

AMD Reveals Client APUs for 2013: Richland, Kabini, Temash and Kaveri - X-bit labs


*www.xbitlabs.com/picture/?src=/images/news/2013-01/amd_client_lineup_apus.jpg


----------



## setu4993 (Jan 8, 2013)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



ico said:


> Buy A10-5800K + A75 chipset mobo.
> 
> You'll keep on thinking forever otherwise.



Which A75 chipset mobo is available in the market or online stores already? All I've seen are A85/A55 based.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 8, 2013)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



> AMD A-series Fusion “Richland” APUs feature up to four Piledriver x86 cores as well as AMD Radeon HD graphics with VLIW4 architecture


ok hold on i thought Richland was supposed to ship with PD and GCN.now x-bit says that it is vliw4.is it a typo or really is it going to be shipped with vliw4?


----------



## Skud (Jan 8, 2013)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

Richland is basically a refresh of Trinity, afaik the GPU will be based on vliw4 only.


----------



## TheLetterD (Jan 8, 2013)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

Ok hold on for a minute, I thought KAVERI was the successor to Trinity.When will Richland be available for India? I dont want my rig to be obsolete a short time after I buy it


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 8, 2013)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

^^
nope actually kaveri was delayed to 2014 but now amd drops a bomb in CES stating it will be launched in 2nd half of 2013.kaveri is the actual successor to trinity with steamroller and GCN.richland is just a refresh to trinity with some boosted performance.by the time when richland will enter India, AMD would have launched kaveri in us and Europe but still i think you better wait for atleast wait for richland because there could be a price drop.


----------



## TheLetterD (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

mmmhmhmmhhmhmm
Expected Richland dates?


----------



## ico (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



TheLetterD said:


> Ok hold on for a minute, I thought KAVERI was the successor to Trinity.When will Richland be available for India? I dont want my rig to be obsolete a short time after I buy it


Whichever way you go, things get outdated quickly. That's how technology moves on.

Haskell coming after 4-5 months with a different socket and every Intel processor gets outdated.


----------



## topgear (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*



TheLetterD said:


> Ok hold on for a minute, I thought KAVERI was the successor to Trinity.When will Richland be available for India? I dont want my rig to be obsolete a short time after I buy it



read this 
AMD unveils new APUs, SoCs and Radeon HD 8000 Series | bit-tech.net



TheLetterD said:


> mmmhmhmmhhmhmm
> Expected Richland dates?



if you wait for RichLand you might get a chance to to buy the A10-6800K though this is not going to launch before June anyway.


----------



## Cilus (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

Richland can be considered Trinity with very good software support for Heterogeneous Computing.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

^^
AMD has even promised for 20-40% GPU performance boost.


----------



## Cilus (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

That is due to 28 nm fabrication process and better driver support for IGP. Due to the smaller fabrication process, they can accommodate more number of Stream Processors inside the GPU without increasing the Die size or Power consumption. Also IGP driver isn't mature enough compared to the Discrete GPU. Here AMD is going to provide some major upgrades. The most important things will be the implementation of HSA or *Heterogeneous System Architectur* and software support for it. AMD is targeting a whole new level of combined performance of CPU and GPU. CPU and GPU will work more tightly to divide the workload.


----------



## TheLetterD (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

^Dunno what that means. :/ So basically better CPU performance too right? And an Improvement in Dual Graphics Drivers? But I guess Ill go for the A10 5800K after all.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

@cilus,
bro richland is not produced in 28nm it is actually 32nm only.kaveri will be in 28nm.AMD states that it has got next version or improved version of PD cores but i don't what it means and also they have mentioned 20-40% performance improvement.we have to wait and see.


----------



## vkl (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

Some figures from AMD performance lab for some Richland based mobile processors:Source
3DMark 11
A10-4600M : 1150
*A10-5750M(8650G)* : 1400
A8-4555M(ULV part): 780
*A8-5545M(8510G)*(ULV part): 1100

PCMark 7 Overall
A10-4600M: 1965
*A10-5750M*: 2175
A8-4555M(ULV part) : 1650
*A8-5545M*(ULV part): 1850

A10 5750m and A8-5545M are Richland based mobile processors.GPU performance clearly seems to be boosted as per 3DMark 11 bench figures.
PCmark7 doesn't see that big a boost (~10-12%).PCmark7 overall depends upon CPU,GPU and storage medium performance so that boost maybe mainly due to improvement in IGP.
Another thing to note is that the clocks of succeeding Richland mobile processors are unknown,so the higher numbers in PCMark7 may be due to higher clocks too.
Richland seems as Trinity reworked in the same 32nm process with bundled software and improved IGP(VLIW4 only) and maybe some fine-tuning/improvement in CPU side along with some clock bump.Performance of Richland parts especially the CPU side would be more clearer with the arrival of desktop and mobile parts with exact specifications and real world benchmarks. 
Kaveri should be the major change in APU lineup.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

^^
exactly actual overall improvements can be seen from kaveri.i don't know about steamroller but if this 20-40% boost in richland is true then kaveri will be going to set a new milestone in IGP performance.i guess that the igp of kaveri may be 35-50% faster than richland because look at the improvement from desktop 6XXX to 7XXX.if AMD thinks to just skip GCN 1.0 and directly go to GCN 2.0 then the boost could be even higher.
on cpu side steamroller is said to be what BD was supposed to be.most of the problems will be addressed including adding individual FPU units etc., except the L3 cache problem which i guess will be fixed in excavator.some one may have posted this before but still i leave the link here,
AMD's Steamroller Detailed: 3rd Generation Bulldozer Core


----------



## Cilus (Jan 24, 2013)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

BTW, HP has launched the 1st A10-4600M based Notebook, *G6-2313AX @ Rs 38,490* in India. It comes with:-
 A10-4600M (2.3 GHz with 3.2 GHz Turbo Boost)
6 GB 1600 MHz DDR3
HD 7660D (512 MB) + HD 7670M 2GB DDR3 Dual Graphics
1 TB 5400 RPM HDD

Here is the link: HP Pavilion G6-2313AX Laptop (APU Quad Core A10/ 6GB/ 1TB/ DOS/ 2.5GB Graph) - HP: Flipkart.com


----------



## Skud (Jan 25, 2013)

*re: AMD Trinity & Richland APU Discussion*

AMD "Richland" Desktop APU Lineup Detailed | techPowerUp



> The series will be led by AMD A10-6800K, which features every component on the "Richland" silicon unlocked, which includes two "Piledriver" CPU modules amounting to four x86-64 cores, and all stream processors on the iGPU unlocked, with the highest CPU and iGPU clock speeds enabled in the lineup. The iGPU model for this chip is Radeon HD 8670D. The A10-6800K features unlocked multipliers, making overclocking a breeze. Trailing it is the A10-6700, which features all physical components unlocked, but with slightly lower clock speeds, and locked BClk multipler. It features the same iGPU as its bigger sibling, the HD 8670D.
> The AMD A8-6000 series consists of the A8-6600K and A8-6500, both of which feature four CPU cores, but slightly toned down iGPU cores, labeled Radeon HD 8570D. The A8-6600K features unlocked BClk multiplier. The next APU in the lineup is the A6-6400K, which is dual-core, features a further scaled down iGPU, bearing the model number Radeon HD 8470D, and unlocked BClk multiplier. Lastly, there's the A4-6300, an entry-level dual-core APU with Radeon HD 8370D graphics. All models with -K extension feature rated TDP of 100W, others 65W.
> 
> Moving on to the platform itself, it's known that "Richland" APUs will be built in the same packages as "Trinity," and as such existing A55, A75, and A85X chipset-based motherboards should be able to run them with BIOS updates, yet AMD plans to launch a trio of new FCH chipsets. Leading the pack is the A88X (eight SATA 6 Gb/s ports), followed by A78 (six SATA 6 Gb/s ports), and A68 (probably four SATA 6 Gb/s ports, entry-level).



PS: Changed the thread title to reflect the recent developments.


----------



## topgear (Jan 25, 2013)

^6 Thanks for the news but with all those code names of new APUs and moreover 3 new chipsets the situation is going to get very messy  and difficulty to recommend . We have not seen any Trinity APUs apart from 5800K and 5300 so really can't think of when the new APUs will see the limelight here.


----------



## Skud (Jan 30, 2013)

*www.xbitlabs.com/images/news/2013-01/amd_richland_trinity_fusion_specs.png

That's the updated line-up, so finally a CPU running at 4+ GHz at stock. Graphics seems just a rename/re-badge though.


----------



## Cilus (Jan 30, 2013)

Graphics is not renamed, Richland is going to use GCN based GPU, not the VLIW 4 design of Trinity. Also in Richland, you can pair the IGP with any Desktop class HD 7000 series GPU in Hybrid Crossfire.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 30, 2013)

^^
nope bro if i read things correctly its going to be PD and 6XXX i.e., vliw4.even AMD told 2nd generation graphics which will point to vliw4(1-vliw5,2-vliw4,3-GCN) and it can't be GCN 2.0 as you know APU always lag by 1 generation but still gets their branding.if the GPU was GCN then i am sure that we would have been seeing minimum gpu improvement as 40% not 20% because we know the performance improvement from vliw4 to GCN.so it is basically PD and vliw4 on 32nm with some tweaks.the big guns SR and GCN are kept for kavery which will be on 28nm.


----------



## Skud (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: AMD Trinity &amp; Richland APU Discussion*

@Cilus: this slide tells something else:-

*www.expreview.com/topic/img/review/News/201301/0124/AMD-2013-roadmap-635x355.jpg

28nm, Steamroller, GCN, HSA - all are expected in Kaberi, Richland is basically Trinity 2.0


----------



## Cilus (Jan 30, 2013)

Skud, on the slide nowhere it is mentioned that Richland is having VLIW GPU. Instead it is termed as 2nd gen directx 11 class gpu. 2nd gen dx11 gpu means GCN as both hd 5000  & 6000 series are based on VLIW architecture.
I think you are referring to some old leaks/slides , have a look at the following:

 AMD Richland APU Will Boost up to 4.4GHz


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 30, 2013)

^^
but no where else it is mentioned as GCN and if i am not wrong then 2nd gen dx 11 stands for vliw 4 because first was vliw5 and 2nd is vliw 4 and GCN should be 3rd and over that if it was GCN don't you think that they would have been saying GPU boost is more than 40 or 50% because that was the performance we saw from desktop 6000 to 7000.a member in fudzilla told that the boost was due to a trick which AMD didn't do in trinity so they are doing it in richland.
 there is lots of confusion about richland,only AMD can clear it.some people even say it will be on 28nm
here a slide from ces2013,nowhere it is mentioned as GCN in the slide as it is mentioned for kavery,
*images.anandtech.com/doci/6567/AMD-016_575px.jpg


----------



## Skud (Jan 30, 2013)

sukesh1090 said:


> ^^
> but no where else it is mentioned as GCN and if i am not wrong then 2nd gen dx 11 stands for vliw 4 *because first was vliw5 and 2nd is vliw 4 and GCN should be 3rd* and over that if it was GCN don't you think that they would have been saying GPU boost is more than 40 or 50% because that was the performance we saw from desktop 6000 to 7000.a member in fudzilla told that the boost was due to a trick which AMD didn't do in trinity so they are doing it in richland.
> there is lots of confusion about richland,only AMD can clear it.some people even say it will be on 28nm




This. And most of the sites are saying it will be based on HD6000 only. On the other hand, AMD is claiming some 30-40% improvement in graphics performance, which seems impossible with the older graphics.

BTW, that AMD slide is dated 7 Jan 2013, so not so old. Also it was part of their CES presentation afaik.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 30, 2013)

AMD is again doing a mistake by allowing for the unnecessary build of hype on richland that it will be having GCN and will be on 28nm,they should better clear it or they will end up in the same situation as they were in during BD release..


----------



## tkin (Jan 30, 2013)

sukesh1090 said:


> ^^
> but no where else it is mentioned as GCN and if i am not wrong then 2nd gen dx 11 stands for vliw 4 because first was vliw5 and 2nd is vliw 4 and GCN should be 3rd and over that if it was GCN don't you think that they would have been saying GPU boost is more than 40 or 50% because that was the performance we saw from desktop 6000 to 7000.a member in fudzilla told that the boost was due to a trick which AMD didn't do in trinity so they are doing it in richland.
> there is lots of confusion about richland,only AMD can clear it.some people even say it will be on 28nm
> here a slide from ces2013,nowhere it is mentioned as GCN in the slide as it is mentioned for kavery,
> *images.anandtech.com/doci/6567/AMD-016_575px.jpg


You're right, much of Richland is clouded in mystery, its impossible to tell for certain if it will have GCN or VLIW cores.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 30, 2013)

@skud,
i think as AMD says the gpu improvement is 20-40% so it will be mostly 20-25% in most cases and we will be seeing 30-40% improvement in some few cases only.


----------



## Skud (Jan 30, 2013)

^^Even that seems impossible with just 44 MHz speed bump unless there's some architectural changes.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 30, 2013)

^^
thats what i said a reputed member in fudzilla said AMD is doing it by a trick but didn't say what it is.it could be even some small changes including driver optimisations which may end up in giving 20% improvement.so we have to wait and see.


----------



## Cilus (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: AMD Trinity &amp; Richland APU Discussion*



sukesh1090 said:


> ^^
> but no where else it is mentioned as GCN and if i am not wrong then 2nd gen dx 11 stands for vliw 4 because first was vliw5 and 2nd is vliw 4 and GCN should be 3rd and over that if it was GCN don't you think that they would have been saying GPU boost is more than 40 or 50% because that was the performance we saw from desktop 6000 to 7000.a member in fudzilla told that the boost was due to a trick which AMD didn't do in trinity so they are doing it in richland.
> there is lots of confusion about richland,only AMD can clear it.some people even say it will be on 28nm
> here a slide from ces2013,nowhere it is mentioned as GCN in the slide as it is mentioned for kavery,
> *images.anandtech.com/doci/6567/AMD-016_575px.jpg



Search carefully. Let me quote from the link that i gave above:



> *Something else that's worth mentioning is that the GPU on the Richland APUs will be part of the HD8000 Series based on the GCN architecture. This will allow Dual Graphics support with the current HD7000 Series of dedicated GPUs.*



I hope you got it clearly.



Skud said:


> ^^Even that seems impossible with just 44 MHz speed bump unless there's some architectural changes.



The architectural change is GCN.


----------



## Skud (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: AMD Trinity &amp; Richland APU Discussion*



Cilus said:


> Search carefully. Let me quote from the link that i gave above:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Apparently, TweakTown thinks otherwise:- 

LeakedTT: AMD's upcoming Richland APU specifications :: TweakTown USA Edition



> The unlocked K-series processors are the only ones to feature the 100W TDP. *Integrated graphics remain based upon the 6000-series GPU, even though they feature numbers in the 8000 range.* Reports say that the Richland APUs are already in the hands of system builders, so we could be seeing a release of these parts soon.



If the last line is true though, we will know sooner.


----------



## topgear (Jan 31, 2013)

HD 8670D and HD 8570D most probably based on Oland chip and it's based on GCN not GCN 2.0 though.


----------



## Cilus (Jan 31, 2013)

Exctly. Kaveri will be based on Stream Roller CPU Core and GCN 2.0 Core whereas Richland is based on Tweaked PileDriver CPU Core and GCN Graphics Core. Even AMD has used renaming of Trinity's VLIW4 Graphics Core as HD 7000M series, they have never used exact same name for two different architecture based cards. For example, A10-5800K has HD 7660D, based on VLIW4 but AMD does not have any GCN based Mobile Graphics card with the same name. But in case of Richland APU, A10-6800K has HD 8670D IGP whereas it is confirmed that AMD is already having a GCN based HD 8670M Graphics card with 384 SIMD unit (6 Compute Engine, 16 ROPS). Here is the link: AMD Radeon HD 8670M - NotebookCheck.net Tech

So it is highly unlikely that Richland is going to have re branded VLIW4 IGP again.


----------



## Skud (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: AMD Trinity &amp; Richland APU Discussion*

Thanks for the info Cilus, lets hope its GCN based.

Thanks for the info Cilus, lets hope its GCN based.


----------



## mohiuddin (Jan 31, 2013)

when will the kaveri arrive?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 31, 2013)

^^Seems to arrive, at least by Nov-Dec 2013 or Jan-Feb 2014(more likely) here in India.If not later.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 31, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Exctly. Kaveri will be based on Stream Roller CPU Core and GCN 2.0 Core whereas Richland is based on Tweaked PileDriver CPU Core and GCN Graphics Core. Even AMD has used renaming of Trinity's VLIW4 Graphics Core as HD 7000M series, they have never used exact same name for two different architecture based cards. For example, A10-5800K has HD 7660D, based on VLIW4 but AMD does not have any GCN based Mobile Graphics card with the same name. But in case of Richland APU, A10-6800K has HD 8670D IGP whereas it is confirmed that AMD is already having a GCN based HD 8670M Graphics card with 384 SIMD unit (6 Compute Engine, 16 ROPS). Here is the link: AMD Radeon HD 8670M - NotebookCheck.net Tech
> 
> So it is highly unlikely that Richland is going to have re branded VLIW4 IGP again.



Yes, this is good logic. Richland will be GCN. Kaveri will be GCN 2.0.
By the time kaveri arrives, mobile gcn 2.0 would also have arrived.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 31, 2013)

only one man in this world can make this clear and that person is AMD.so lets wait and see till then


----------



## topgear (Feb 1, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Exctly. Kaveri will be based on Stream Roller CPU Core and GCN 2.0 Core whereas Richland is based on Tweaked PileDriver CPU Core and GCN Graphics Core. Even AMD has used renaming of Trinity's VLIW4 Graphics Core as HD 7000M series, they have never used exact same name for two different architecture based cards. For example, A10-5800K has HD 7660D, based on VLIW4 but AMD does not have any GCN based Mobile Graphics card with the same name. But in case of Richland APU, A10-6800K has HD 8670D IGP whereas it is confirmed that AMD is already having a GCN based HD 8670M Graphics card with 384 SIMD unit (6 Compute Engine, 16 ROPS). Here is the link: AMD Radeon HD 8670M - NotebookCheck.net Tech
> 
> So it is highly unlikely that Richland is going to have re branded VLIW4 IGP again.



thanks for the clarification and I'm sure Richland ( at-least the higher model APUs) will have GCN gfx core.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 6, 2013)

Richland apu's to arrive on march 19th.

Report: AMD Richland APUs Will Hit Shelves March 19th


----------



## tkin (Feb 6, 2013)

^^ So soon? Good.

Now let us see some steamroller action


----------



## Skud (Feb 6, 2013)

That will be Q3-Q4 2013. This is just Piledriver.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: AMD Trinity &amp; Richland APU Discussion*

^^ These will have enhanced piledriver cores with even better IPC. They will also make way into FX lineup in june sporting better ipc and even higher clockspeeds.
Am3+ platform has a lot of upgrades to witness and so does fm2.



tkin said:


> ^^ So soon? Good.
> 
> Now let us see some steamroller action



Its just improved piledriver but GCN graphics. Amd has said goodbye to VLIW.


----------



## Skud (Feb 13, 2013)

Five Kabini APUs planned for June 2013 - 15W to 25W and HD 8000 graphics


----------



## Skud (Mar 6, 2013)

Richland will arrive on 12th March:-

AMD to launch Richland on March 12


And some interesting news about Kaberi APUs:-

AMD’s Fusion Kaveri APU Supports GDDR5 Memory


----------



## sukesh1090 (Mar 7, 2013)

^^
lets see how it goes....btw you have to change "kaberi" to "kaveri"


----------



## sukesh1090 (Mar 12, 2013)

here is some news.
AMD officially launches Richland mobile APUs
bit of a bad news as it doesn't include seaislands gpu.  so i was right about the gpu.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 13, 2013)

sukesh1090 said:


> here is some news.
> AMD officially launches Richland mobile APUs
> bit of a bad news as it doesn't include seaislands gpu.  so i was right about the gpu.



Richland looks more like revision of of Trinity. So basically no use waiting for Richland based laptops to appear. Trinity will work fine. Don't think AMD will send out reference laptops like they did with Trinity.


----------



## Skud (Mar 13, 2013)

This is bizarre but interesting nevertheless:-

Detailing Richland’s Dual Graphics & GCN Compatibility



> Richland may feature GPU technology which was at its pinnacle two years ago but AMD claimed it would be compatible with Sea Islands (Radeon 8000M) discrete cards when used in a Dual Graphics configuration.
> 
> Even though mixed Crossfire with identical architectures has been around for a while, this is the first time graphics cores from different architectural generations are able to work in concert with one another in an effort to boost framerates.
> 
> ...


----------



## topgear (Mar 14, 2013)

Skud said:


> This is bizarre but interesting nevertheless:-
> 
> Detailing Richland’s Dual Graphics & GCN Compatibility



I'm getting an uncanny feeling about this ..  and about the how they accomplished this ? well, AMD must have got some guys from Lucid


----------



## Cilus (Jun 6, 2013)

Here is the review of Richland CPU:-
AMD A10-6800K Review: Richland
AMD A10-6700 And A10-6800K Review: Richland Hits The Desktop - Richland APUs Make Their Way To The Desktop


----------



## TheLetterD (Jun 9, 2013)

So basically Richland is Trinity Overclocked and with slightly better efficiency. 
Glad I didnt wait for it.

And what is this all about "Kaveri" needing a new Socket FM2+?
WHY IS AMD DOING THIS?
They did it before with FM1 and look what it got them, unsold Llano APUs lying around in stores and warehouses(FK).

Is there any chance the current FM2 motherboards will Support Kaveri with a Bios Update?  There are 2/3 more Pin holes in the Leaked images of FM2+, any chance they are already there in current motherboards? :'(
I have the ASUS F2A85 M LE


----------



## topgear (Jun 10, 2013)

socket FM2+ will support Trinity and Richland APus but you just can't use an older socket FM2 mobo to use with Kaveri apus and this is what Tom's have to say about this :



> The difference between the sockets lies in two pins, two that are covered on the FM2 socket, but uncovered on the FM2+ socket. This means that while 'older' Trinity and Richland APUs will drop right into the FM2+ socket, it also means that the upcoming Kaveri APUs will not fit, or work in the current FM2 socket -- pins will bend.


----------



## TheLetterD (Jun 10, 2013)

All that love I had for AMD, gone down the drain. 
:C
I bought a 6K motherboard for an entry level system for this very reason that Ill be able to upgrade the APU to a Kaveri one. 
Sigh.
I remember that people were talking about being able to upgrade their AM2 to AM2+ and AM3 to AM3+ with a Bios update.
Ah well. 
For my future build, Intel Haswell it is.


----------



## sling-shot (Jun 10, 2013)

TheLetterD said:


> I remember that people were talking about being able to upgrade their AM2 to AM2+ and AM3 to AM3+ with a Bios update.



I have an ASUS M2NPV-VM board in my desktop. It was AM2 when I bought it but a BIOS update (never got out of Beta though) is supposed to allow AM3 CPUs. I have not actually tested it with AM3 CPU though I have installed this new BIOS sometime back.

--------

Looks like AMD is more interested in improving performance per watt rather than any raw performance increase through generations of APU.


----------



## TheLetterD (Jun 10, 2013)

I compared the image of the socket on my Motherboard from ASUS's website to a leaked image of the FM2+ socket. The extra pin holes arnt there


----------



## topgear (Jun 11, 2013)

TheLetterD said:


> All that love I had for AMD, gone down the drain.
> :C
> I bought a 6K motherboard for an entry level system for this very reason that Ill be able to upgrade the APU to a Kaveri one.
> Sigh.
> ...



this all means business now .. new socket equals to new socket and the result is more profit .. same goes true for socket 1150 that you are looking for


----------



## TheLetterD (Jun 13, 2013)

Anyways, was anyone from TDF at the AMD2020 Gaming2020 Techno Graffiti event in Bangalore? Heard they handed out 2 Richland A10 APUs and 2 of the new FX9XXX Processors. They also officially 'Launched' them here, so I guess we will see them on online stores soon?


----------



## topgear (Jun 14, 2013)

here's the available RichLand Apus 

AMD A10-6800K Richland 4.1GHz Socket FM2 100W Quad-Core Desktop Processor - Black Edition AMD Radeon HD AD680KWOHLBOX
AMD A8-6600K Richland 3.9GHz Socket FM2 100W Quad-Core Desktop Processor - Black Edition AMD Radeon HD AD660KWOHLBOX


----------



## TheLetterD (Jun 14, 2013)

Again, Glad I didnt wait. This is just WAYYY too high for a minor overclock.


----------



## topgear (Jun 15, 2013)

yep, the waiting game can't be always good


----------



## Cilus (Jun 28, 2013)

Mobile Richland review in out in Anandtech. Check the A10-5750M review here: AnandTech | AMD's A10-5750M Review, Part 1: The APU and Radeon HD 8650G Performance


----------



## topgear (Jun 29, 2013)

I can only some minor improvement but otherwise completely agree with the conclusion part and waiting for part 2. Anyway, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 29, 2013)

Topgear, in Mobile Processor platform, A10-5750M sometimes performed more than 20% over Trinity flagship A10-4600M. As per the reviewers, probably this time AMD has forced more on CPU Turbo than GPU Turbo and as a result the the extra Turbo Boost frequency is clearly working for Richland. I have checked several reviews of A10-4600M and A8-4500M and most of them have mentioned that these two trinity processors never achieved their highest Turbo frequency, even when put under lots of stress and the reason was probably improper load balancing between CPU and GPU. In Richland, I guess AMD has worked on this part and at least this time Richland is performing well compared to the 3rd Gen i5 and probably 4th Gen i5 Processors (i7 ULVs are basically Dual Core HT modules, not quad Core).


----------



## vickybat (Jun 29, 2013)

Highly promising results, considering it still uses VLIW. Steamroller will be a massive improvement and is the chip to look forward to.
It even promises Haswell level TDP in laptops. If steamroller can pull this off, then it can have a significant share of the pie.


----------



## Cilus (Jul 27, 2013)

Looks like APU is the choice of the overclockers now. A10-6800K is now overclocked to 8.2 GHz. Check here:
AMD A10-6800K APU Overclocked to Record Breaking 8.2GHz
CPU-Z Validator 3.1


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 28, 2013)

I am currently running an E450 APU based mini notebook from Samsung. I like its light weight. Initially I thought it would give me a long battery life but practically I am getting around ~4 hours with battery charging limited to 80%.

What from the future crop of these processors could be expected to give a better performance battery life wise while enhancing the processing significantly? I am interested in the CPU performance more than the GPU at present.


----------



## TheLetterD (Aug 3, 2013)

Getting a HD6670 2GB *DDR3* for free(YAY!) from a friend. 

Need to know if it will perform better than my AMD A10 5800K (1600 MHz 8 Gigs RAM)'s HD7660D chip or will the performance bump be not that significant?

Also, what about the Dual Graphics performance with a *DDR3* 6670?

I remember reading an article where they did a test with a *DDR3* one but I forgot which one was it and I cant find it now.


----------



## topgear (Aug 4, 2013)

HD6670 is ~20-25% faster than HD7660D.


----------

